# The Classical Music Project, #1801-1900



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1701.	Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702.	Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703.	Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704.	Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
1705.	Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)

1706.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
1707.	Turina: Círculo, op. 91
1708.	Britten: Piano Concerto, op. 13
1709.	Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710.	Silvestrov: Symphony #5

1711.	Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712.	Medtner: Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
1713.	Reich: Drumming
1714.	Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
1715.	Marshall: Fog Tropes

1716.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
1717.	Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718.	Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719.	Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720.	Duparc: Phidylé

1721.	Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722.	Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto
1723.	Franck: Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
1724.	Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725.	Brahms: Five Songs, op. 105

1726.	Martinů: Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
1727.	Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728.	Martinů: Magic Nights, H. 119
1729.	Debussy: Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
1730.	Lieberson: Neruda Songs

1731.	Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732.	Wagner: Symphony in C
1733.	Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734.	Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735.	Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45

1736.	Turina: Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"
1737.	Schwitters: Ursonate
1738.	MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23
1739.	Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740.	Piazzolla: María de Buenos Aires

1741.	Biber: Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
1742.	Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743.	Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744.	Langgaard: String Quartet #2, BVN 145
1745.	Prokofiev: War and Peace, op. 91

1746.	Carter: Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei
1747.	Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748.	Glière: Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
1749.	Pettersson: Violin Concerto #2
1750.	Duruflé: Suite, op. 5

1751.	Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
1752.	Crumb: Apparition
1753.	Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754.	Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755.	Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

1756.	Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
1757.	Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759.	Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
1760.	Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, op. 37

1761.	Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762.	Finzi: Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
1763.	Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
1764.	Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
1765.	Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte

1766.	Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767.	Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768.	Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
1769.	Liszt: Liebesträume, S.541
1770.	Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720

1771.	Höller: Sphären
1772.	Lemare: Toccata di Concerto, op. 59
1773.	Roussel: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23
1774.	Fauré: Romances sans paroles, op. 17
1775.	Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus

1776.	Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777.	Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778.	Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779.	Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780.	Brahms: Six Songs, op. 86

1781.	Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782.	Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783.	Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
1784.	Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785.	Delius: Violin Sonata #1

1786.	Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787.	Bridge: Enter Spring, H.174
1788.	Bridge: Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
1789.	Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)
1790.	Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana

1791.	Mendelssohn: String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
1792.	Saunders: Fletch
1793.	Boulez: Répons
1794.	Sculthorpe: Earth Cry
1795.	Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ

1796.	Arriaga: String Quartet #3 in E-flat
1797.	Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen
1798.	Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double"
1799.	Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
1800.	Gordon: Weather


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John (Coolidge):* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Shaker Loops
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
Piano Sonata

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112

*Bax, Arnold:* 
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Violin Concerto

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé


----------



## Trout

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
 Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
Viola Concerto

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Si mes vers avaient des ailes

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales "Ports of Call"

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Stele, op. 33

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Symphony #4, H. 305
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1


----------



## Trout

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
Promoteo

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Pari Intervallo
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Violin Concerto #2

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Six Marimbas
The Desert Music

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schubert, Franz:* 
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite


----------



## Trout

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Symphony #5

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Stimmung

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Mikado

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Spem in Alium

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Willan, Healey:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated:*
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## mmsbls

I have said this before and I'll likely repeat it. Thanks so much to Trout for his efforts on keeping and tabulating the Classical Music Project's various lists and statistics. I would also like to thank _science_ for his earlier work on the project. I've spent so much time listening (and often times quite enjoying) so many new works.

Thank you to everyone who has participated!


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Strauss Buxtehude

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 36
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Gruber (seconded) / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 36
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Koechlin/Bux 64

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 37
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio (with Blancrocher):

Smetana / Buxtehude Preludes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 37
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 37
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Ligeti / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 37
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 37
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

StraussF StraussH

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 37
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 37
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 42
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 11
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Panufnik / BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 37
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 38
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Buxtehude: J / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 38
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 40
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Strauss songs / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 38
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 42
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Strauss songs / Bux P

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 39
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 44
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gruber / Strauss: op. 39

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 39
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 45
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39

After Ptr

Schubert/Strauss

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 39
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 36
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms BuxP










Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 36
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After aecio

Beppe/Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 39
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 36
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## pjang23

Corrected:

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 39
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 36
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Buxtehude: J / Schubert

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 41
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Buxtehide: J / Smetana

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 43
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 18
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Buxtehude 64 / Smetana

Nominated:
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 19
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Panfunik / Brahms (seconded)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 3
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 19
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Marttinen / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 3
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 19
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## science

after ptr:

Martinu / Carter

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 3
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 19
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Blancrocher

after science:

Brahms / Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 19
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Mika

after blancrocher

Strauss Smetana

Nominated:


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 20
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Griffes/Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 45
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 20
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

BuxJ Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
*Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 47*
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 20
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## pjang23

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 20
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 42
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

BuxP / Panufnik

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
*Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 44*
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 18
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

After Ghost

Ligeti / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ligeti / Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 26
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

bax nom / Antheil

*Nominated:*
Arnold Bax - In memoriam - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Oskaar

Arnold Bax - In memoriam

spøtify

youtube


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Schubert/Copland

Nominated:
Arnold Bax – In memoriam - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 39
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Arnold Bax – In memoriam - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 41
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Panufnik / Schubert

Nominated:
Arnold Bax – In memoriam - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Arnold Bax - In memoriam - 2 - oskaar
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
*Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
*Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 37*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
*Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 44*
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## mmsbls

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Arnold Bax – In memoriam - 2 - oskaar
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Telemann / Telemann

Nominated:
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 2 - oskaar
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Trout

oskaar and mmsbls, to which Bax _In Memoriam_ are the two of you referring? He apparently wrote two different pieces the same year: one is a tone poem for orchestra (around 15') and the other is an elegy for english horn, harp, and string quartet (around 9'). The two links oskaar posted refer to two different pieces.

edit: The chamber _In Memoriam_ seems to have been written a year later, but the year of the orchestral version I think is in the actual title of the chamber version. (Bax really did not do us any favors in distinguishing these works...)

http://arnoldbax.com/?page_id=74
http://www.davidparlett.co.uk/bax/bax1519.html#190


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Gruber / Rainier

*Nominated*:
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 2 - oskaar
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Strauss Panufnik jr

Nominated:
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 2 - Trout
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 2 - oskaar
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 16
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven/Telemann 53

Nominated:

Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 2 - oskaar
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 9
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

Bax is at 3 points...

After Aecio:

Panufnik / Martinu

Nominated:

Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 3
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3


----------



## science

after PG:

Hindemith / Schumann 

Nominated:

Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 3
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3


----------



## Guest

After science

Finnissy/Ligeti

Nominated:
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 3
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bax / Telemann V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## Hmmbug

After mmslbs:

Copland/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 34
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## pjang23

After hmmbug:

Brahms Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 34
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Panufnik / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 34
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 3
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Telemann Triple Concerto / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 34
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 14
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Ligeti / Marttinen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 34
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## Oskaar

Trout said:


> oskaar and mmsbls, to which Bax _In Memoriam_ are the two of you referring? He apparently wrote two different pieces the same year: one is a tone poem for orchestra (around 15') and the other is an elegy for english horn, harp, and string quartet (around 9'). The two links oskaar posted refer to two different pieces.
> 
> edit: The chamber _In Memoriam_ seems to have been written a year later, but the year of the orchestral version I think is in the actual title of the chamber version. (Bax really did not do us any favors in distinguishing these works...)
> 
> http://arnoldbax.com/?page_id=74
> http://www.davidparlett.co.uk/bax/bax1519.html#190


I refer to the chamber version, harp and horn. Did not check the youtube link, just assumed it was the same... Shall see if I can find a new youtube link


----------



## Oskaar

Bax in memoriam (chamber for harp and horn)-youtube


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Beppe/ Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 34
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Copland/Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 5
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Bax / Telemann V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Brahms Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 33
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Panufnik / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
*Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 44*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 21
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 3


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace

After MagneticGhost:

Telemann Viola / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 22
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 5


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Gruber / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 9
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 22
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 5


----------



## Mika

after Ptr

Beppe Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 10
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 22
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 5
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Telemann Triple / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 10
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 17
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 10
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Telemann V / SChumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Marttinen / Antheil

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 28
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 34
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Khachaturian / Rainier

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 28
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 39
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 17
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Khachaturian / Marttinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 28
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 41
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Khachaturian / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 28
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
*Copland: Billy the Kid - 36*
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
*Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 43*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## science

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 28
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Beppe / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 11
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 23
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Schumann/Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 13
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 24
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Beppe / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 14
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 24
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 24
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Smetana / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 14
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 26
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann V / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 26
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Telemann Triple / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 35
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Beppe / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 42
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Marttinen / Roman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 42
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Marttinen / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
*Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 43*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 9


----------



## Aecio

Copland/Telemann V

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 10


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Ligeti/Beethoven

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 27
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 9
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 10


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Telemann Triple / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 10


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Kodaly / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science 
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Kodaly / Martinu

Nominated:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 4
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Kodaly / Gruber

*Nominated*:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 10


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Copland Telemann

Nominated:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 40
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 15
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schumann/Copland

Nominated:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 41
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 11


----------



## Hmmbug

After Aecio

Copland/Gruber

Nominated:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science

Seconded:
*Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
*Copland: Billy the Kid - 43*
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
*Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36*
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 11


----------



## Hmmbug

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto

Nominated:
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 41
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Hmmbug:

Telemann V / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 41
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 2
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 36
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Carter / Rzewski: Coming Together

Nominated:
Rzewski: Coming Together - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 2
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 28
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 13


----------



## science

after PG:

Smetana / Rzewski

(I love this Rzewski piece! I never would have thought of nominating but it's great. I can act with clarity and meaning. Also: Sam Melville. If you have options, the recording I love is by eighth blackbird.)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 16
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 2
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dohnanyi Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 13


----------



## science

Re: the Rzewski, I might also add that, in the kind of coincidence that would make some people suspect some kind of supernatural power at work, the Stanford prison experiments led by Zimbardo took place only about one month before the riot at Attica.


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang 23:

Antheil / Telemann: Viola Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 11
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Telemann Triple / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 12
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

According to the stats - Rennaissance is a little under represented
So....

After trout

De Lassus / Martinu

Nominated:
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

De Lassus / Strauss

Nominated:


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 4
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 12
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gruber / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 4
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 30
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Smetana/Lassus

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 31
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 31
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 14


----------



## Orpheus

First time I've been around here to vote in ages. I hope the rules haven't changed since last time!

After Pjang23:

Telemann concerto in G/Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 32
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 13
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 16


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus (welcome back!) and adding an extra point to Smetana since Aecio only added one above:

Telemann Triple / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Telemann V / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 2
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Smetana / Rzewski 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## Guest

After science

Berlioz/SchumannV

Nominated:
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 25
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Just bought that Berlioz in a charity shop yesterday. Haven't listened to it yet though 

Swayne / Smetana

Nominated:
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 6
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 37
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kodaly / Smetana

Nominated:
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 8
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
*Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 38*
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## Mika

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid

New board:

Nominated:
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 8
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Rzewski / Kodály

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 5
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Machaut Dohnanyi






Nominated:
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 2 - pjang23
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

So much good stuff on the board at the moment. Don't know what to vote for.

After pjang23

Machaut / Berlioz

Nominated:
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 4
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> So much good stuff on the board at the moment. Don't know what to vote for.


Agreed! Back in even darker days, I occasionally had little to vote for on the board besides my own picks. Not so any more 

After Maggy Ghost

Brahms/Hindemith

Nominated:
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 4
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

Thanks for the comments on the Rzewski piece science, I didn't know too much about the Attica prison riots the first time I heard the piece, it's very interesting.

After MagneticGhost:

Antheil / Weill: The Threepenny Opera

Nominated:
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 4
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann V / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
De Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 11
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 4
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 15
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Telemann Triple / Koechlin

Nominated:
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 4
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Beethoven/Schumann Op. 105(seconded)

Nominated:
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 5
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 4
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Machaut / Lassus

Nominated:
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 14
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 6
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gruber / Weill (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 6
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

Adding arcaneholocaust' scores from #122 which went astray

Brahms / Hindemith

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 6
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## Guest

After MaggyGhost

Beethoven/Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 7
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 6
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 20
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Telemann V / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 6
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 22
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Machaut Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 22
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Beethoven/Telemann V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 17
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Telemann Triple / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Antheil / Asencio

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 35*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
*Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28*
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Weill

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 16
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 27
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Gruber / Swayne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 7
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 8
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost:

Bax/Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 9
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing Clash

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 9
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 22
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 3


----------



## Mika

Marttinen Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 10
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 3


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Weill / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 28
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 10
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Griffes/Strauss H

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 30
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 10
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 30
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Lassus / Griffes
Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Telemann V / Dohnányi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 25
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## Guest

After MaggyGhost

Hindemith/Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 19
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Telemann Triple / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 12
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 23
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Telemann Viola / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 18
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 25
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## ptr

After PaulieGatto:

Gruber / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 25
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ligeti Marttinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 25
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing another clash - mmsbls' vote for Telemann V and Dohnanyi at #146
Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Lassus/Dohnanyi

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 9
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 5
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Rzewski / Kodaly

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 10
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 15
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Martinu/Weill

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 31
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 10
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 21
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 6


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Telemann Triple / Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 32
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 10
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 11
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 32
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 10
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 10
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 12
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 6


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Lassus Weill

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 32
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 10
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 12
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 25
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 7


----------



## ptr

;716470 said:


> After Mika:
> 
> Ligeti / Marttinen
> 
> *Nominated*:
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
> Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
> Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
> Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
> Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
> Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
> Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
> Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
> Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
> Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
> Griffes: Roman Sketches - 32
> Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
> Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
> Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
> Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 10
> Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
> Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
> Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
> Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 12
> Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
> Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
> Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
> Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
> Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
> Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
> Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
> Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
> Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
> Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
> Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
> Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 7


----------



## science

after ptr:

Weill / Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 32
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 11
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 12
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 12
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Koechlin/Kodaly

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 32
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 12
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 28
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Griffes / Swayne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 34
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 12
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Machaut Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 34
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23:

Strauss / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 13
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 34
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Griffes / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 36
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 23
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann Triple / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 10
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 36
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Telemann V / Dohnányi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 36
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Gruber / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 36
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Griffes Marttinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 38
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 12
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches

Lassus/Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 29
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Poulenc / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 12
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Ligeti / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 34
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 14
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Brahms Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 34
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 17
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 25
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Telemann Triple / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 10
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 34
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Telemann concerto in G/Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 34
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 31
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Telemann V / Dohnányi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 34
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 33
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ligeti Marttinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 36
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 33
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Ligeti / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 38
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 30
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 33
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Ligeti / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
*Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 40*
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 21
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 33
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto

After Ghost

Marttinen / Roman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 2
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 33
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After PTR

Schumann: Violin/ Telemann: Viola

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 34
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Telemann: Viola / Roman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 15
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 36
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Machaut Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 36
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Telemann Viola / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
*Swayne: The Silent Land - 31*
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
*Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 - 38*
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Marttinen / Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dohnányi / Roman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 19
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Finnissy/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 22
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 31
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Gruber / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 14
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 18
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost

Martinu/Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 15
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Gruber / Weill

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 15
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Lassus Marttinen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Dohnanyi Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 33
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Martinnen / Weill

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 27
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann Triple / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Marttinen Weill

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Martinnen / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
*Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 39*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 32
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto

After Ghost

Gruber / Swayne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 4
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 33
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Strauss / Schumann: Violin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 33
Swayne: The Silent Land - 33
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven/Strauss

*Nominated:*

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 19
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 34
Swayne: The Silent Land - 33
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Strauss / Ascencio

Nominated:

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 5
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 36
Swayne: The Silent Land - 33
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Schumann VS

Nominated:

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 7
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 17
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 36
Swayne: The Silent Land - 33
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox 

Swayne / Rzewski

Nominated:

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 16
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 18
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 36
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnányi / Schumann trio

Nominated:

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 36
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Strauss Brahms

Nominated:

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 14
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 38
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Beethoven (seconded) / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 38
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 29
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Telemann / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 39
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 31
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Strauss Telemann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 13
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 41
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Weill / Kodály

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 20
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 41
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Strauss / Asencio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
*Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 42*
*Swayne: The Silent Land - 35*
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## Oskaar

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11


After ptr:



Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 17
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Lassus/Schumann V

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4 
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 17
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Machaut Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 19
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Swayne: The Silent Land - 35
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Swayne / Gruber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 15
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 19
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Swayne: The Silent Land - 37
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Swayne / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 19
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
*Swayne: The Silent Land - 39*
*Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32*
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 19
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 14
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 32
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Telemann / Koechlin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 19
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 19
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 34
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnányi / Schumann T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 21
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 20
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 34
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Telemann Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 21
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 20
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 20
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 36
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gruber / Weill

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 21
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 20
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 20
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 7
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 36
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Schumann: Violin / Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 21
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 20
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 20
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 36
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Schumann T/Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 20
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 8
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 36
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Rzewski / Telemann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
*Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30*
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 20
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 10
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
*Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 - 37*
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## science

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 20
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 10
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Lassus / Machaut

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 10
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Rzewski

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 30
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Brahms Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 15
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Roman / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 22
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 16
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 26
Rzewski: Coming Together - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 22
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnányi / Schumann T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 16
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 26
Rzewski: Coming Together - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 23
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Weill Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 16
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 26
Rzewski: Coming Together - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 23
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Roman / Rzewski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 16
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 23
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Schumann / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 14
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 16
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Koechlin/Kodaly

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Orpheus

I thought this might be a nice time to expand the selection of Latin American composers by introducing a work by a Brazilian composer who is _not_ Villa-Lobos. This opera was quite popular on the Italian scene in its own time, and can still make for a spectacular performance nowadays when revived (even if some would think the actual music a bit dated or derivative of Verdi). There's a performance of the whole opera here if anyone is interested, staged with surprising energy (and not a little skill) in the unlikely location of Belem at the mouth of the Amazon: 




A piece of trivia which someone might find interesting: the memorable theme which opens the overture and recurs later in the piece (beginning about 3:32 here) is among the most familiar pieces of classical music to Brazilian listeners, probably in fact more widely recognized in the country than anything Villa-Lobos produced, due to its use for many years as the theme for the nationally broadcast political news program _A Voz do Brazil_ [The Voice of Brazil], Brazil's longest running show. The association thus formed in many people's minds with dull politics is perhaps unfair to the opera as a whole though!

After Aecio

Gomes/Machaut

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 1 - berghansson
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 17
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Brahms Bloch

Nominated:
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 1 - berghansson
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Roman / Mozart

Nominated:
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 2
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Brahms / Gruber

Nominated:
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 24
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 30
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 2
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnányi / Mozart

Nominated:
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 26
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 30
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Hindemith Kodaly

Nominated:
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 26
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 30
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 18
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Brahms / Kancheli

Nominated:
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 26
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 30
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## ptr

After PeGe:

Gruber / Gomes (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 22
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 26
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Adams / Asencio

*Nominated:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 26
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 22
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Oskaar

*Adams: Violin Concerto*

spotify
(Violin: Chloe Hanslip Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Leonard Slatkin.)

youtube
(Violin: Chloe Hanslip Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Leonard Slatkin.)


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Brahms/Lassus

Nominated:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 26
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Dohnányi / Mozart

Nominated:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 40
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Gruber / Brahms

Nominated:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
*Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 41*
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Roman / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 - 41
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 33
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5

*New Board after MG & Trout:*

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 33
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Hindemith / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 21
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 33
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## ptr

after pg:

Gruber / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 22
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven T/Machaut

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Mozart / Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 28
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Machaut Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnányi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarani (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 23
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Martinu/Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 24
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16

*Correcting Italian spelling of my earlier nomination*


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Finzi / Reger

Nominated:
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 2 - Trout
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 24
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hindemith / Berlioz

Nominated:
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 2 - Trout
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 38
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 24
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Finzi / Martinu

Nominated:

Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 38
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 24
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 23
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG 

Hindemith Lassus

Nominated:

Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 25
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 23
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Weill / Finzi

*Nominated*:
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 25
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 25
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 23
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Reger Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 25
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 23
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 3
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Reger / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 4
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 25
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 23
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Beethoven: Bagatelles / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 11
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 6
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 25
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher 

Lassus / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 12
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 6
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnányi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 12
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 6
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 40
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 13
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 6
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
*Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35*
*Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 42*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 13
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 6
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 27
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 26
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Mika

After PG

Machaut Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 13
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 6
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven B/Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 13
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 3
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Gruber / Gomes

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 13
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Schumann: Violin / Bax

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 14
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 18
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 5
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Reger Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 14
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 14
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 25
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Bax/Schumann op 63

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 26
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Gruber / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 16
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 26
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Carter / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 28
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 26
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Lassus Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 22
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 26
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Finnissy / Weill

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 26
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr:

Schumann - Trio / Rzewski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 28
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 11
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Machaut/Schumann V

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 12
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Schumann V/Bloch

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 14
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Bloch Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 18
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 14
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Reger / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 30
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 14
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lassus / Messiaen

Nominated:
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 14
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Dohnányi / Mozart

Nominated:
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 14
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

SchumannVS/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 24
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 2
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust:

Martinu/Dohnányi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 4
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 2
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Gruber / Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 41
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 2
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Kodaly Gruber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 42
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 2
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Messiaen / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Gruber: Zeitstimmung - 42
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 4
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 28
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung

Schumann T/Gruber

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 4
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Messiaen / Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 36
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 30
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 6
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Dohnanyi Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 26
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 6
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 6
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 8
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Poulenc / Rzewski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 32
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 6
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Lassus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 33
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 6
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Rzewski / Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 23
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 33
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 6
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Messiaen / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 33
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 8
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 16
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Kodály / Schumann: Violin

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 33
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 8
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Berlioz/Dohnanyi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 - 39
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 33
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 8
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2

Reger Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 33
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 8
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Lassus / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 35
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 30
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Schumann PT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 35
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 12
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 31
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 35
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 31
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Lassus Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 37
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 31
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Lassus / Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
*Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz' - 39*
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
*Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32*
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 31
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 31
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Aecio

Schumann T/Bacri

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 33
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Schumann op. 63/Gomes

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 35
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Weill / Adams

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 13
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 35
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / SChumann PT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 15
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reger / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 27
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 9
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 16
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Messiaen / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 16
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kodaly Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 24
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 16
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 32
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Finnissy / Roman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 31
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 16
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kodaly/Machaut

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 32
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 16
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 10
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

after Aecio

Weil/Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 23
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 32
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 16
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 23


----------



## Oskaar

after Blancrocher

Mozart/Asencio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 24
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 32
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 23


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Duparc Hahn










Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 24
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 32
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Kodaly / Machaut

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 24
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 28
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 36
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Schumann Piano / Ascencio

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 25
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 28
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Hahn

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 25
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 28
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 23


----------



## Orpheus

Doesn't look like the man who was arguably the major Finnish composer prior to Sibelius, the clarinetist and composer Bernhard Crusell, has made it to the list yet. This fine clarinet concerto is my personal favourite of several works by him I have heard: 




After Trout:

Crusell/Weill

Nominated:
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - Orpheus
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 25
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 26
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 28
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 11
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 24


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus:

Messiaen / Finnissy

*Nominated*:
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - Orpheus
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 25
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 27
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 28
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Kodaly Weill

Nominated:
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - Orpheus
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 25
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 27
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 30
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Asencio / Bloch

Nominated:
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - Orpheus
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Finnissy: Red Earth - 27
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 30
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Schubert/Crusell

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 3
Finnissy: Red Earth - 27
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 30
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 25


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Finnissy/Berlioz

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 3
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 30
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 17
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 25


----------



## musicrom

After arcaneholocaust

Schumann VS / Crusell

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 30
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 18
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After musicrom
Weill / Mozart

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 30
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 26


----------



## science

after moonlight: 

Weill / Kodaly 

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Hahn Schubert

Nominated:
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 13
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Reger / Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 3
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 28
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Martinu/Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Finzi / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 38
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Schumann: Piano Trio / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
* Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33*
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
* Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33*
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
* Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63 - 40*
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## ptr

Jump vote, new one below...


----------



## Oskaar

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63

new board

After MagneticGhost

* Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 13
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 28


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Messiaen / Weill

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 16
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 33
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Machaut/Bax

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 35
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Machaut / Hahn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 12
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 37
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Machaut / Berlioz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 39
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 19
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 4
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21 - 39
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 21
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21

Duparc Machaut

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 21
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Reger / Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 21
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 29


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Weill Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 21
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Mozart / Roman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 31


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Asencio / Mozart

* Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 29
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 15
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 31


----------



## ptr

After berg

Messiaen / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 30
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Messiaen / Alain (nom)

*Nominated*:

Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost.

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 8
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 30
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MagneticGhost
Beethoven Bagatelles / Weill

Nominated:

Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost. 

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 30
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 30
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A-, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Beethoven/Finnissy

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 17
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 9
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcanehocaust

Beethoven op 126/Bax

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 17
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 3
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Schubert Reger

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Roman / Mozart

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Mika

After trout

Roman / Berlioz

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 24
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Crusell

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 11
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 18
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After mmsbls:

Carter / Beethoven 6B

Nominated:
Alain: Litanies - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 12
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 20
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 17
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Alain (sec) / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 12
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 32
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 20
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 16
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rzewski / Beethoven T

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 12
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 20
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven Bagatelles / Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor (nominated)

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 27
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 13
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 20
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 26
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

MoonlightSonata said:


> Nominated:
> Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata


Good call. I could have sworn that this was already on the list but I've just double checked.
Great work.


----------



## Oskaar

After MoonlightSonata

Asencio / Mozart

* Nominated:*
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

* Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 13
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 20
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven B/Roman

* Nominated:*
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

* Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 20
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 39
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Carter / Roman

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
*Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 33*
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
*Roman: Drottningholm Music - 40*
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music

*Nominated*:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto:

Beethoven op 11/Alain

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 18
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Blancrocher

After Orpheus:

Kodaly / Bax

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 27
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Mozart / Crusell

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 13
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 29
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Adams / Crusell

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 19
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 29
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Koechlin

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 6
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 29
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Duparc Bloch

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams Mass in G Minor - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 29
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

RVW / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 18
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 29
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 3
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 3
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After berghansson
Vaughan Williams / Beethoven Bagatelles

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 20
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 4
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## ptr

After MoonlightSonata

Messiaen / Alain

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 4
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mr Sonata didn't add enough points to RVW
Fixed 

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 8
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 5
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Crusell/Finzi

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 16
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 10
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 5
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Beethoven op. 126/Crusell

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 18
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 8
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 5
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Beethoven Trio / Duparc

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 18
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 5
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reger / Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 18
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 5
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
RVW / Beethoven Bagatelles
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 31
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Reger/Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 22
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Messiaen / Beethoven T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 39
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Hahn Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 39
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 30
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Martinu Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 39
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 24
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Alain / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 39
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 25
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Schumann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 29
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 39
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 25
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Asencio/Schumann

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 39
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 25
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Alain / Beethoven T

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 15
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
*Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 40*
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 25
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 25
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Schumann/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 9
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Duparc Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Weill / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 34


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto:

Weill/Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 7
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 36


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Weill / RVW
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 8
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 38


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Weill / Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 8
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 40


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven B/VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 22
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 32
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 40


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Carter/Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 9
Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 40


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust

Varèse(nom)/Weill

Nominated:
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 9
*Weill: The Threepenny Opera - 41*


----------



## Orpheus

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Brid
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera

*Nominated:*
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
*Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 9


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Finzi / Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 16
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 34
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
VW / Beethoven Bagatelles
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 26
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After moonlight sonata

Messiaen / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 34
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 28
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kodaly Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 36
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 28
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan / Hahn

Nominated:
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 34
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 28
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Nominated:
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 33
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 36
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 28
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mr Trout's clean up:

Finnissy / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 36
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 23
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schumann/Schumann

*Nominated*:
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 36
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 24
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Schumann/Varese

Nominated:
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 11
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 36
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Kodaly Duparc

Nominated:
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 2 - PaulieGatto
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 31
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 38
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23:

Harrison/Asencio

* Nominated:*

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

* Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 38
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Finzi / Hahn

Nominated:

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 38
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kodaly / Alain

Nominated:

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 40
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven/Duparc

Nominated:

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 35
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 40
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Finnissy / Alain

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 40
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Kodaly Crusell

Nominated:
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 17
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 42
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Beethoven / RVW
Nominated:
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 40
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata


Crusell/Finzi

Nominated:

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 40
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 29
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Messiaen / Kodaly

Nominated:

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 41
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Kodaly Hahn

Nominated:

Schumann: Piano Trio #2, Op.80 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 43
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 In A Minor, Op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Schumann PT (seconded) / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
*Finnissy: Red Earth - 37*
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
*Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus - 44*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## science

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 37
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## Guest

After science

Finnissy/Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 39
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Finnissy / Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 9
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert/Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 20
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 23
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Reger / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 17
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 36
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 18
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 18
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Adams Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 31
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Alain / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 26
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 32
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr:

RVW / Beethoven
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 32
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Messiaen / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven/VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 32
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 26
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Asencio/Schumann: Violin Sonata

* Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 12
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Duparc Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 19
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 20
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 25
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reger / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 41
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 27
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Reger/Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 42
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust: 

Antheil / Varese 

Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science 

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 42
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 34
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Finissey / Messiaen

Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science 

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 20
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 44
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 35
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Crusell / Varese

Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science 

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 44
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 35
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Haas (nom) / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science 
Haas: Limited Approximations (2010) - 2 - ptr (watch)

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 44
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After Ptr

Beethoven/Haas (seconded)

Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 31
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 44
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 11
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Orpheus:

Haas / Poulenc

Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 31
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 44
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Beethoven/RVW
Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 44
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 21
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Koechlin/Finnissy

Nominated:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 2- science

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## Trout

Getting my vote in before the site goes down again...

After Aecio:

Haas / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 3
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 32
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Antheil / Martinu 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 22
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Crusell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I added my vote in incorrectly, so I need to add another point to Antheil (mmsbls didn't skip me): 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 24
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls and confused science

Carter/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 12
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 29
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Hahn Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 45
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 36
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Finissy / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 23
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 14
Finnissy: Red Earth - 47
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 37
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Crusell/Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 25
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 15
Finnissy: Red Earth - 47
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 37
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Crusell/Finnissy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 15
Finnissy: Red Earth - 48
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 7
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 37
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Haas / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 27
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 15
Finnissy: Red Earth - 48
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 9
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth

After Ptr

Crusell/Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 15
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 9
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Vaughan Williams / Beethoven
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 15
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 9
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 11
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 18


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Duparc Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 26
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 9
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 18


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Haas/Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 27
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 8
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 42
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 27
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 33
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 44
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 18


----------



## science

after PG:

Martinu / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 38
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 44
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Messiaen / RVW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 40
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 44
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 21
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 40
Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 45
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After TRout:

Mozart / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35
*Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 40*
*Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397 - 47*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## mmsbls

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35
Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Messiaen/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
*Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35*
*Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste - 42*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Orpheus

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 35
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Martinu Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 13
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 11
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Haas / Alain

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 13
Hahn: Chansons grises - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 13
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Hahn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 29
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 13
Hahn: Chansons grises - 15
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hahn Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 28
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 13
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Pyang:

Carter / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 13
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 37
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Haas / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 15
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 38
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Martinu / Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 15
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 27
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Guest

After PG

SchumannVS/Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 40
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 29
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Orpheus

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu/Barrios(nom)

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
*Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35*
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
*Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 42*
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 29
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Orpheus

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 29
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 29
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19

An exemplary performance of the Barrios piece is here by the way 



. One of the great tremolo pieces for classical guitar.


----------



## Mika

after Orpheus

Crusell Bacri

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 14
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 29
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Alain / Finzi

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 29
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Schumann VS/VW

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 17
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 30
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 31
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Reger

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 35
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 9
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 31
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Gomes

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 37
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 30
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 31
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Guest

After Paulie

Carter/SchumannVS

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 37
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 32
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 31
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 16
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Haas / Finzi

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 22
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 37
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 32
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 4
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / SChumann PT

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 37
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 32
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Schubert/Beethoven

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 32
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 31
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Beethoven Crusell

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 32
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arriaga/Berlioz

Nominated:

Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 34
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 32
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Asencio Carter

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 33
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 32
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Oskaar:

Carter / Schumann VS1

Nominated:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fix (poor Aecio got missed)

Nominated:

Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 16
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox 

Alain / Finzi

Nominated:

Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Antheil / Varese 

Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 31
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Reger / Barrios

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 24
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 32
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Crusell / Adams

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 33
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Berlioz/Reger

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Beethoven / Kancheli

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 42
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 18
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust

Arriaga(scnd)/Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 33
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 19
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Finzi / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 34
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 19
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 19
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG ( and adding missing PG votes)

Crusell Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 42
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 36
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 19
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Vaughan Williams / Beethoven. This means that the Beethoven is removed from the list, doesn't it?
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126 - 43
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 36
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 19
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yes indeed, Moonlight. Beethoven duly enshrined and new board.


1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 2
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 36
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 19
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Crusell/Barrios

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 19
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Haas/Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 21
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Reger / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 21
Hahn: Chansons grises - 17
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Hahn Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 7
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 21
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 34
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Trout

Adding in my above vote:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 25
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 38
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 21
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Crusell / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 26
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 40
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 21
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Crusell / Harrison

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 26
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 42
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 35
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 21
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Haas / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 26
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 42
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

Berio : Laborintus II / Varese

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 26
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 42
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Adams / Varese

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5 - 42
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 18
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5

After berghansson

Schubert/Crusell

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 20
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
RVW / Schubert
Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 36
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 21
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 24


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Reger Bloch

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 23
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 38
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Reger / Haas

Nominated:
Berio: Laborintus II - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 40
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 33
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Guest

Not my absolute favorite nomination for Berio, but it'll do, as we do need more Berio

After Trout

SchumannVS/Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 3
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 10
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 40
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust:

Reger/Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 8
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 3
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 11
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 42
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 5
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Antheil / Schumann PT 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 3
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 11
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 42
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Gomes / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
*Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36*
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 3
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
*Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36*
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
*Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 - 43*
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 3
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 15
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Mika

After PG

Berio Varese

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 18
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Finzi / Alain 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 19
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 38
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 6
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Schumann T/Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 19
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 35
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 39
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Carter/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 19
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 37
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 39
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Finzi Brahms






Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 19
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 37
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 41
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 24
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Haas

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 19
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 37
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 43
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 25
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Alain / Finzi

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 37
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
*Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 - 44*
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 25
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 18
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8

after MagneticGhost:

Carter / Rzewski

*Nominated*:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 25
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Varese Bacri

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 10
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 25
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Haas / Antheil

*Nominated*:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 27
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Delius: Songs of Farewell / Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo

*
Nominated:*
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 1 - T-Vox

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 28
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 27
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Greenwood / Adams

*
Nominated:*
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 1 - T-Vox

*Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 29
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 27
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 22
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Guest

After berghansson

Kurtag/Schubert

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 29
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 27
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 23
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Duparc Schubert

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 29
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Haas: Limited Approximations - 27
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Haas / Greenwood

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox


Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 29
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Respighi / Honegger

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 1 - Trout
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 29
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 4
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 39
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Carter / Arriaga

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 1 - Trout
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 29
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 41
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Adams Carter

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 2 - T-Vox
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 1 - Trout
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 42
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Kurtág / Delius (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 1 - Trout
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 42
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Carter / Honegger

* Nominated:*
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 2 - Trout

* Seconded:*
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
* Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36*
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
* Carter: String Quartet #2 - 44*
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After TurnaboutVox
Vaughan Williams / Schubert
Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 44
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After Moonlightsonata

Respighi(scnd)/Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 44
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

Enshrining Carter from a few posts back.

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2


New Board (after Orpheus)

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 21
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 29
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Alain / Haas

Nominated:
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 30
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Brahms / Młynarski

Nominated:
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 30
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 35
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## Guest

After science

SchumannVS/Brahms

Nominated:
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 4
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 30
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 37
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Mlynarski Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 4
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 30
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 37
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Pfitzner: Palestrina / Rzewski

Nominated:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 4
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 30
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 37
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Honegger / Haas

Nominated:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 4
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 31
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 4
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 37
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Respighi/Brahms

Nominated:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 31
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 8
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 37
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Adams / SChumann PT

Nominated:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 31
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 37
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

double Schumann (VS / PT)

Nominated:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 31
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 39
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## ptr

After tv:

Haas / Kurtág

*Nominated*:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 33
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 6
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 39
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Haas / Ippolitov-Ivanov (nom)

*Nominated*:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 35
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 6
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 25
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 39
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 29


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MagneticGhost
Vaughan Williams / Schubert
Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 23
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 5
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 35
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 6
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 39
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Alain Berio

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 5
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 3
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 35
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 6
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 39
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika

Barrios/Arriaga

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 35
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 6
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 39
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Kurtag/SchumannV

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 35
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Honegger / Haas

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 5
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 36
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 20
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Rzewski / Brahms 

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 6
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 36
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Haas / Kancheli

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 6
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 38
Hahn: Chansons grises - 19
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Hahn Brahms

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 31
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 38
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 9
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Adams / Schumann PT

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 25
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 38
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Alain / RVW

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 27
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 11
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 38
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 40
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schumann Violin / Antheil

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 27
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 5
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 38
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 42
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schubert/Barrios

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 27
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 38
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 42
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Alain/Haas

*Nominated*:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 39
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 42
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## Guest

After ptr

SchumannV/Berlioz

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 39
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 44
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Schumann V / Poulenc

SchumannV/Berlioz

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
*Haas: Limited Approximations - 39*
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
*Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 - 46*
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105

*Nominated*:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 39
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Duparc Mlynarski

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 7
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 39
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Brahms/VW

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 6
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 39
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 33


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Haas Berio

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Haas: Limited Approximations - 41
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Haas / RVW

Nominated:
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - MagneticGhost - 1
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
*Haas: Limited Approximations - 43*
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

For lovers of Russian Liturgical music. Reminiscent of both Tchaikovsky and Rachamninov's settings.
Also available for a penny on Amazin Traders.

Ippolitov-Ivanov's Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations

After MagneticGhost

Kurtág / Ippolitov-Ivanov (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 6
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 34


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Respighi / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 19
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 34


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout
Ippolitov-Ivanov/Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 34


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Vaughan Williams / Schubert
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 36


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Greenwood / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 36


----------



## Guest

After Berghansson

Varese/Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 12
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 9
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 36


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust: 

Brahms / Antheil 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 29
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 13
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 36


----------



## Orpheus

After Science

Schubert/Alain

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 30
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 13
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 22
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Rzewski / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 30
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 13
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 24
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 37


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Alain / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 32
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 13
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 24
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 38


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Honegger / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 32
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 14
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 24
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 38


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

RVW / Rzewski 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 32
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 14
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 40


----------



## ptr

After MG

Alain / I-I

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 34
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 14
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 6
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 6
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 40


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Arriaga/Barrios

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 34
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 14
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 11
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 21
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 40


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Hahn Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 34
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 14
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 40


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 34
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 14
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 8
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 42


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Respighi / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 34
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 10
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 42


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Alain / RVW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 10
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20
*Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor - 43*


----------



## MagneticGhost

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 7
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 10
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20


----------



## Guest

After MaggyGhost

Berio/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 9
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 10
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After arcaneholocaust

Respighi/Varèse

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 9
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 12
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 9
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Brahms/Honneger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 9
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 10
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Alain/Ippolitov-Ivanov

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 9
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 10
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 13
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 25
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Poulenc / Rzewski

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 9
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 10
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After TV

Alain Berio

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 40
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 10
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 3
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 10
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schubert / Delius
Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 40
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 10
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 10
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 4
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Mlynarski Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 33
Alain: Litanies - 40
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 10
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 10
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Honegger / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 34
Alain: Litanies - 40
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 10
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 12
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Franck (Nom.) / Berio

Nominated:
Franck: Trois Chorals - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 34
Alain: Litanies - 40
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 5
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 12
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Adams / Harrison

Nominated:
Franck: Trois Chorals - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Alain: Litanies - 40
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 12
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Alain / Bloch

Nominated:
Franck: Trois Chorals - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Alain: Litanies - 42
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 12
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Honegger/Franck(scnd)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Alain: Litanies - 42
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 15
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 3
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Antheil Alain

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
*Alain: Litanies - 43*
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 17
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 14
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 3
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## science

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Brahms / Antheil 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 3
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

I-I / Greenwood

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 4
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 3
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Maggy

Franck / Delius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 7
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Barrios

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 5
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 36
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schubert / Delius
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 11
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 38
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Kurtag/Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 12
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 27
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 38
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Schubert Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 18
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 12
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 12
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 40
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 19
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 12
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 13
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 40
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schubert / Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 19
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 12
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 16
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## science

after PG:

Brahms / Arriaga 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 19
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 36
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 12
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

Where's our good friend Oskaar disappeared too. I'm going to vote up his Asencio in his absence as it's been teetering near the top for over a week. And a nomination spurred by a few thread mentions of the frowning one!
Was quite shocked by the omission of this work thus far!
After science

Asencio / Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 19
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 38
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 12
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

I-I / Berio

Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 36
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 19
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 38
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 14
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Adams / Honegger

Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 19
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 38
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 15
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Asencio / Antheil

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 8
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 15
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 14
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Respighi/Barrios

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 6
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 15
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 42
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schubert / Delius
Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 15
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 44
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Grieg's last opus / Schubert

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 38
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 15
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 45
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Honegger / Adams

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 39
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 9
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 17
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 45
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Arriaga/Rachmaninov(scnd)

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 39
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 5
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 17
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 45
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Schubert/Franck

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 39
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 18
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 6
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 17
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
*Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2 - 47*
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2

Duparc Brahms

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 39
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 20
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 6
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 17
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Hmmbug

After pjang23

Antheil/ Rzewski

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 39
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 6
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 17
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Hmmbug:

Adams / Honegger

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 40
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 6
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 15
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Asencio / Poulenc

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 42
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 13
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 6
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

I-I / Berio

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 42
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 14
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 6
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Franck / Berio

*Nominated*:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 42
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 15
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 28
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 7
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 8
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Delius / Bloch
Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 42
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 15
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 8
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 23
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Hahn Mlynarski

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 42
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 15
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 8
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Ascencio / Duparc

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 44
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 15
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 8
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Guest

After PG

Franck/Berio

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 44
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 16
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 10
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 16
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Respighi / Koechlin

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 44
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 16
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 10
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Asencio / I-I

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 16
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 10
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 16
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Koechlin/Poulenc

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 41
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 16
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 10
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 18
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Adams / Honegger

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 43
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 16
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 10
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 19
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

I-I / Berio

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 43
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 17
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 10
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 19
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Franck / Adams

*Nominated*:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 17
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 12
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 19
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 18
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## musicrom

After ptr:

Respighi / Schumann

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 17
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 12
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 19
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 11
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After musicrom

Honegger/Franck

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 17
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 29
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 9
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 21
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 11
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Delius/Bloch
Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 46
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 17
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 21
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 11
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Asencio / Berio

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 48
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 18
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 21
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 11
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Guest

After Berghansson

Berio/Ber(l)io(z)

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 48
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 19
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 21
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 11
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust: 

Brahms / Schumann 

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 48
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 25
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 21
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 12
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Honegger Hahn

Nominated:
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 48
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 20
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 12
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 22
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 48
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 12
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Asencio Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Violin Concerto - 44
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 50
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 2
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 12
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Asencio

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: Violin Concerto - 44*
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
*Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 51*
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 12
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## science

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 9
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 12
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## science

So Adams was enshrined with a 14 point lead, 7 more than were necessary. That has to be a record. I don't think it had less than a 7 point lead over third place at any point since the previous enshrinement, but it got 5 of those points in that time! In the old days this would've caused some... exchanges of words... but I can't tell that anyone even noticed! We're like a long-married couple now.


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> So Adams was enshrined with a 14 point lead, 7 more than were necessary. That has to be a record. I don't think it had less than a 7 point lead over third place at any point since the previous enshrinement, but it got 5 of those points in that time! In the old days this would've caused some... exchanges of words... but I can't tell that anyone even noticed! We're like a long-married couple now.


I was going to tell mmsbls off for prolonging it yesterday when he voted 2 for Adams when 1 point for Asencio would have put them both through. I thought better of it. After all it's only meant to be a bit of fun. I just spent all night grinding my teeth and plotting my revenge instead. :devil:


----------



## Aecio

Schumann/Barrios

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 13
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 27
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Franck/Rzewski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 30
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 23
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bloch Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 32
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Respighi / Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 33
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 17
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

I-I / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 32
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 18
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Bloch / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 34
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 22
Rzewski: Coming Together - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

Adding in my above vote:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
*Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 35*
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 24
*Rzewski: Coming Together - 28*
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 21
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> So Adams was enshrined with a 14 point lead, 7 more than were necessary. That has to be a record. I don't think it had less than a 7 point lead over third place at any point since the previous enshrinement, but it got 5 of those points in that time! In the old days this would've caused some... exchanges of words... but I can't tell that anyone even noticed! We're like a long-married couple now.





MagneticGhost said:


> I was going to tell mmsbls off for prolonging it yesterday when he voted 2 for Adams when 1 point for Asencio would have put them both through. I thought better of it. After all it's only meant to be a bit of fun. I just spent all night grinding my teeth and plotting my revenge instead. :devil:


I remember the days of plotting a triple enshrinement several moves in advance. And there hasn't been any discussions of what works to suggest or shared strategies in a long time (I think). For me, dropping the negative vote has significantly changed that atmosphere of the project. Anyway, obviously I was simply brain dead for that turn (and maybe more). My bad.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> I remember the days of plotting a triple enshrinement several moves in advance. And there hasn't been any discussions of what works to suggest or shared strategies in a long time (I think). For me, dropping the negative vote has significantly changed that atmosphere of the project. Anyway, obviously I was simply brain dead for that turn (and maybe more). My bad.


I kinda wanted to do that anyway, just for mischief. So I'm glad you did it for me! I enjoyed it.

And big props to MagneticGhost (and anyone else who noticed) for keeping cool about it!


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Rzewski / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 4
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 24
Rzewski: Coming Together - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Respighi/Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 26
Rzewski: Coming Together - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio (Fixing clash)

Respighi/Ippolitov-Ivanov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 23
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Antheil/Ippolitov-Ivanov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 20
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Franck/Berio

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 3
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Grieg / Varèse

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 25
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Rzewski / Antheil

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 26
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 22
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 32
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Mlynarski Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 26
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 24
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 32
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Honegger / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 11
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 26
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 32
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Rzewski / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 23
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 26
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 21
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Kancheli/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 27
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 26
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

I-I / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 26
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Honegger / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 5
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Rzewski: Coming Together - 34
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Rzewski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
*Rzewski: Coming Together - 35*
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 22


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together

After Ghost

Franck / Varèse

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 27
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Mlynarski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 29
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Wilbye(nom)/Duparc

Nominated:
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 27
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 29
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23

There's another madrigal by the same composer, with a very similar title to my nomination, which might show up in searches instead of it, "Weep O mine eyes" - this in any case is the one I actually intended:


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Fauré Duparc

Nominated:
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 2 - pjang23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 29
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts / Gomes

Nominated:
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 2 - pjang23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 29
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Koechlin / Faure

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 21
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 31
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23

Should the Wilbye madrigal be changed to the entire 2nd set of madrigals in which it was published? We did the same type of grouping with Monteverdi.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Koechlin / Berio

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 28
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

I'd vote for placing the Wilbye madrigal in the 2nd set.

After Mika:

Honegger / Arriaga

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> Should the Wilbye madrigal be changed to the entire 2nd set of madrigals in which it was published? We did the same type of grouping with Monteverdi.


I vote jupp! Makes much sense to me.

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trout said:


> Should the Wilbye madrigal be changed to the entire 2nd set of madrigals in which it was published? We did the same type of grouping with Monteverdi.


The only problem I see is that I can't find a complete recording of this 2nd set. 
With Gesualdo and Monteverdi - they are released as sets. I can only find scattered Wilbye.
Anyone able to point me in the right direction?

Also there seems to be at least 35 in this set? Is that too much. 
Has the OP (nominator ) listened to the rest - do they agree?

Just thoughts. I'm happy to go with the majority.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Franck / Vivier (nom)

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus
Vivier, Claude: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980)

I've got a performance on this on a DVD I bought a few months back. It is available on youtube. Unfortunately not on Spotify. There are some very expensive OOP Cds about. The DVD is probably the cheapest way to buy it if you're anti YT. 

EDIT - My bad - it is on Spotify for those so inclined. Must have mispelt when I searched earlier.

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Vivier (Sec) / Franck

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Barrios

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 2 - Aecio
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Kurtag / Turina

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 3
Franck: Trois Chorals - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 3
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 3


----------



## Orpheus

Regarding Wilbye: My experience has probably been similar to MG's, in that I have encountered Wilbye's madrigals as individual components of song collections/madrigals, usually those dedicated to madrigals in general, to English Song, or the productions of specific_ a capella_ groups. Many of them have struck me as being particularly high in quality, which is why I thought it was about time something of his was included (incidentally it seems that the musicologists rate him very highly too; it's nice to know that I have some support in my tastes for a change!). I don't believe there has ever been a full survey recorded or issued, or a complete recording of the second book - the Consort of Musicke seem to have recorded the whole first book, but this is apparently an out of print recording, and not that easy to obtain unless you buy it digitally. This situation seems usual for the English madrigalists, and contrasts, for instance, with that of composers whose madrigals are already represented here like Monteverdi and Gesualdo, for whom, in addition to their regular inclusion in compilations, there are available _multiple_ complete and book-by-book surveys of their madrigals.

To me, then, it makes more sense to treat Wilbye's work (and perhaps that of the other English madrigalists too where they are affected by similar issues, Dowland being an obvious exception), as individual art songs rather than integral sets, because this is how they are likely to actually be encountered by listeners, whether in live performance or recording. Length is an additional factor, as his books (or sets, if you prefer) are unusually long; but it seems to me more significant that while a few of the madrigals from the second book are quite widely known and frequently performed/recorded, _no one_ can at present listen to it complete, unless they construct their own compilation for personal use.


----------



## Orpheus

After TurnaboutVox:

Franck/Faure

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 4
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 33
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 3
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 3


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Koechlin / Respighi

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 4
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 35
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 3
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 3

Thanks for the response Orpheus. I am fine with leaving it as a single madrigal; however, also keep in mind that we agreed upon grouping Gallus's entire _Opus musicum_ together, a collection of 374 motets of which not all has been recorded which I think is larger than the Wilbye set. (PaulieGatto has also pointed out a few other sets we enshrined but are unrecorded in their entirety.)


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Vivier

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 35
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 3
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Koechlin / Varese

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
*Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30*
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
*Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 37*
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 4

With regards to the Wilbye piece, and what I mentioned earlier about Gallus' Opus Musicum... I think I might flip back to more individual works. In retrospect I probably would've voted to keep Gallus a bit more separate too because of its immense size, but then again there is a full disc dedicated to his work (which is why I'm fine with it). I'm not sure when we'll see a complete set of Wilbye's Second Set of Madrigals.


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 24
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra (1980) - 4


----------



## Guest

After Paulie

Kurtag/Berlioz

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2- Orpheus

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 17
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Arcaneholocaust 

I-I / Wilbye (seconded regardless of final decision)

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 28
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 22
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 17
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Mika

After MG 

Antheil Berio

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 23
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 30
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 17
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Honegger/Brahms

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 32
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 17
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Vivier/Kurtág

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 26
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 32
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Honegger Hahn

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 27
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 34
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Honegger / Hahn

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 36
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Honegger

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
*Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30*
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
*Honegger: Pastorale d'été - 37*
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## mmsbls

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 30
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Antheil / Bacri

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 20
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 7
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Rachmaninov / Bax

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 6
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 9
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Berio/Faure

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 9
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 29
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

Arriaga/Respighi

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 9
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

I-I / Rach

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 11
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Gubaidulina / Delius

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape (1993) - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 15
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 6
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## ptr

After TuVo:

Vivier / Gomes

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape (1993) - 2 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 32
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 6
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Antheil / Greenwood

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape (1993) - 2 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 34
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Vivier Brahms

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape (1993) - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 34
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 25
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 7
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Gubaidulina/Faure

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 34
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 25
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 8
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 5
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 4
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Antheil / Grieg

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 25
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 8
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 4
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Vivier / I-I

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 25
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 8
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 4
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ippolitov-Ivanov / Gubaidalina

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 25
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 8
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 23
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Brahms/Kancheli

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 11
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 28
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 8
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## Orpheus

I had no expectation that my little nomination would provoke as much discussion as it did!

After Aecio:

Barrios/Duparc

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 8
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 28
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Faure Hahn

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 7
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

I-I / Greenwood

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 36
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Wilbye / Antheil

Nominated:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
*Antheil: Ballet mecanique - 37*
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
*Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30*
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique

*Nominated*:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 6
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Harrison

Nominated: 
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Respighi / Thomson

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 32
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 17
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Schumann/Respighi

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 13
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Kurtág/Barrios

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 25
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 20
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Berio Kurtag

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 10
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 10
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Faure Mlynarski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mouton / Tallis

Nominated:
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 2 - Trout
Tallis: Miserere nostri - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Młynarski/Mouton(scnd)

Nominated:
Tallis: Miserere nostri - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 5
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Respighi / Gubaidalina

Nominated:
Tallis: Miserere nostri - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 12
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 35
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 35
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 3
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata 

Franck / I-I

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 35
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 3
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG 

I-I / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 7
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 35
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Wolf (Nominated) / Harrison

Nominated:

Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 27
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 35
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Berio / Vivier

*Nominated*:
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 35
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 5


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Respighi//Wylbie

*Nominated*:
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 12
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Faure Wolf

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 37
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mouton / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 10
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 38
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rach / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 24
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 38
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 5
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Resphighi / Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
*Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) - 40*
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 5
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 5
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Mika

After PG

I-I / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 13
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 26
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Franck / Delius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 27
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Vivier Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 19
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schumann / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 35
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 12
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 21
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 7
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / I-I

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 28
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 36*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 21
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 7
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost:

Franck/Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 25
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 6
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 21
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Gubaidulina/Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 21
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

Schumann/Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 30
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St.John Chrysostum Op.37 - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 25
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum Op. 37
(the piece was already enshrined a few posts ago)
after Aecio:

Franck / Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 3


----------



## science

after PG:

Wolf / Brahms 

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 29
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 29
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 6
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Berio / Grieg

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 31
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 29
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 21
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Vivier / Kurtág

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 31
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 29
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Berio Tallis

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 33
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 29
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Vivier / Berio

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 21
Berio: Laborintus II - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 29
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 16
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Bax/Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 29
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Duparc Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 34
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Berio / Wolf

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mouton / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 23
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 11
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Bacri Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 37
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 11
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Franck / Berio

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 38
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 34
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 11
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Berio / Hahn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 34
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 11
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Koechlin/Tallis

Nominated:

Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 14
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:

Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 36
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 32
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 29
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just re-adding the triple skip from earlier this evening involving Me, ptr and Mika 

Bacri / Berio
Franck / Berio
Berio / Hahn

Nominated:

Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berio: Laborintus II - 40
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 34
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 8
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Greenwood / Berio

Nominated:
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
*Berio: Laborintus II - 41*
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 34
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II

Nominated:
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 14
Franck: Trois Chorals - 34
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Guest

After berghansson

Franck/Faure

Nominated:
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 15
Franck: Trois Chorals - 36
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals

Franck Faure

Nominated:
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 7
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Guest

Just fyi pjang, you'll want to reverse your vote. Franck needed 2 points after the addition of my vote to rise 7 points over Duparc.


----------



## pjang23

arcaneholocaust said:


> Just fyi pjang, you'll want to reverse your vote. Franck needed 2 points after the addition of my vote to rise 7 points over Duparc.


Oops, good eyes!


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mouton / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 31
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Scriabin(nom)/Duparc

Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 32
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Duparc / Tallis

Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 15
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 19
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 6
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Vivier / Wilbye

Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 15
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 23
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 21
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Varese Tallis

Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 21
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Vivier / Harrison

*Nominated*:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 15
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 14
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Mouton/Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 13
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Mlynarski

Nominated:
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 2 -Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 36
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 15
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Rach / Scriabin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Duparc: La vie antérieure - 36
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Mouton / Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
*Duparc: La vie antérieure - 37*
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## Aecio

Schumann/Barrios


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 8
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 6


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Gubaidulina / Wolf

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 30
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Hahn / Harrison

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 32
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Guest

After Paulie

Kurtag/Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 32
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> After Mika
> 
> Wolf (Nominated) / Harrison
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 2 - Blancrocher


Good to see you nominating Wolf, but I thought this thread had 'Jumped the Shark', Blanc?


----------



## Blancrocher

TurnaboutVox said:


> Good to see you nominating Wolf, but I thought this thread had 'Jumped the Shark', Blanc?


What happens in "Stupid Thread Ideas" stays in "Stupid Thread Ideas," TV :lol: -- I love The Project!


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Harrison Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 32
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hahn / Harrison

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 7
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 34
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony no.1 in E major, Op. 26 - 3
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Scriabin / Grieg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 34
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Hahn Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 16
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 36
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 36
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Schumann / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Hahn: Chansons grises - 36
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 21
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 23
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Hahn / Vivier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
*Hahn: Chansons grises - 38*
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 21
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 24
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises

After Ghost

Vivier / Harrison

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 21
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Delius / Kurtág

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 3
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 21
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Orpheus

After Turnaboutvox (fixing clash)

Mouton/Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 21
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Tallis Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 32
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Brahms Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 15
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 34
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Barrios/Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 35
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 10
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 19
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Poulenc / Greenwood

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 35
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Harrison / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
*Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76 - 36*
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
*Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29*
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 4
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mouton / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 23
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Tallis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 26
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Vivier / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 26
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Mika

Let's check, what the Czechs are doing nowadays

After Blancrocher:

Berlioz / Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:

Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 5
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Schumann / Scriabin

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After berghansson 
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 7
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Vivier / Wilbye

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 8
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 7


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Wolf Faure

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 25
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 8
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Varese/Tallis

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 8
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Schumann / Tallis

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 4
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 28
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 8
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Koechlin/Wilbye

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 26
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 28
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bacri Delius

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 21
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 28
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Mouton / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 21
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 28
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## ptr

After MS

Vivier / Harrison

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 6
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 32
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Scriabin / Vivier

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 14
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Młynarski/Delius

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Wolf Faure

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schumann / Tallis

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 37
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

Is there a link to the Kvěch piece? I can't seem to find it anywhere

After mmsbls:

Schumann / Wolf

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 6
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 39
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Trout

The Kvech piece seems to be available on Spotify and https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/valek-symphony-triomphale/id686881390.

After PaulieGatto:

Mouton / Koechlin

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 39
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Vivier / Schumann

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 40
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

Thanks Trout, for some reason my Google searches were not yielding the right results for me.


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bacri Harrison

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 40
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Mika

PaulieGatto said:


> Thanks Trout, for some reason my Google searches were not yielding the right results for me.


Thanks Trout, forgot to add link. I have listened this spotify piece.


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Vivier / Harrison

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 40
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Schumann / Tallis
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 42
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 9
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After Moonlightsonata

Tallis/Wilbye

After ptr
Schumann / Tallis
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 16
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 42
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 34
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Wolf Mlynarski

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 42
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 34
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Mouton / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 42
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 34
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Tallis/Wolf

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 42
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 36
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Schumann / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
*Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80 - 44*
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 36
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
*Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37*
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 36
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## Mika

After PG

Berlioz Tallis

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 37
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 10
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Vivier / Wilbye

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 28
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 36
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## Trout

Adding in Mika:

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 23
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 37
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Tallis / Delius
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidalina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 10
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 39
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Harrison / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 11
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 39
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Gubaidulina / Wolf

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 39
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Aecio

Tallis/Bacri

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 31
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 17
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 41
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Barrios/Mouton

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 31
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 41
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Tallis Faure

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 31
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 7
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 43
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Tallis / Koechlin

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 31
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 45
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Maderna (nom) / Tallis ( another double enshrinement )

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Maderna: Quadrivium - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 31
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
*Tallis: Miserere Nostri - 46*
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
*Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra - 39*
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Maderna: Quadrivium - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 31
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after MagneticGhost:

Bacri / Harrison

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Maderna: Quadrivium - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 33
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Kurtág / Maderna (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 33
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 3
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Mika

after Ptr

Maderna Bacri

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schubert/Bacri

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 35
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Mouton / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 35
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 30
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rach / Berlioz

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 35
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 21
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Faure Schubert

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 35
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 23
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bacri / Bax

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 37
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

AfterPaulieGatto
Schubert / Delius
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 37
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 19
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## ptr

After MS

Maderna / Barrios

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 37
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Mouton Bacri

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
*Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 38*
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## Mika

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"


----------



## Mika

New board

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 16


----------



## science

after Mika:

Scriabin / Wolf 

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 31
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Berlioz / Maderna

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 33
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 8
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Koechlin/Barrios

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 33
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Harrison/Maderna

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 33
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Berlioz / Harrison

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
*Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22 - 35*
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
*Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28*
Maderna: Quadrivium - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
*Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

*Nominated*:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mouton / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 11
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 13
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Greenwood / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## Mika

After berg

Mouton Maderna

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 21
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Poulenc / Maderna

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 25
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Delius / Tzanou: Musik und Technik ( 



 )
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata
Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 17
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Wolf Mlynarski

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 32
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 19


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Wolf/Mouton

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 27
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Guest

Fun fact: I was getting database errors all morning starting from the _second_ I hit "Post Quick Reply" on that last vote of mine. Logging in after evening classes was, of course, filled with typical anxieties about whether or not my latest TC Project vote was legitimate 

ANYWHO

After Aecio

Schubert/Varese

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust:

Scriabin/Mouton

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 19
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Rach / Mouton

Nominated:
Kvěch : Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
*Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum - 35*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum

After MagneticGhost:

Josquin / Gibbons

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 2 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 28
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Varese Kurtag

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 2 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 27
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 29
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Delius / Schubert
Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 2 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 1 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 29
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## ptr

After MS

Harrison / Tzanou (sec)

*Nominated*:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 2 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 29
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Schubert/Josquin

*Nominated*:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 29
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 3
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Kurtag / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Maderna / Josquin

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Faure Josquin

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D2 minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Josquin / Thomson

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Arriaga / Schubert

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 29
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Maderna Delius

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 30
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 8
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 12
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Scriabin / Grieg

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 30
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 14
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 2
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## ptr

After berg

Gubaidulina / Tzanou

*Nominated*:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 30
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 3
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Saariaho / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 30
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 3
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21

The selection is lacking for the most monolothic composer since WWII. And I can always use more Finnish stuff


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Delius / Tzanou
Nominated:
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 32
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Arriaga/Josquin

Nominated:

Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 1 - Trout
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 32
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 18
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Młynarski/Gibbons(scnd)

Nominated:

Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 32
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Josquin / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 32
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 2
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Stockhausen Delius

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 33
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Browne (nom) / Josquin






Nominated:
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 2 - MagneticGhost
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 33
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 4
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Tzanou / Delius
Nominated:
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 2 - MagneticGhost
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 21


----------



## science

after Moonlight: 

Wolf / Browne

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Stockhausen / Saariaho (sec)

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 21
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Langlais / Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 21
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Barrios/Scriabin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schubert / Arriaga

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 2
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 10
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gibbons / Koechlin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 34
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 25
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Delius / Harrison

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
Delius: Songs of Farewell - 36
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 30
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Mika

After PG

Delius / Varese

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 3
*Delius: Songs of Farewell - 38*
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 3
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Browne / Langlais

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 23
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 5
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 3
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Orpheus

Nice to see Browne make the list; I was actually thinking of nominating him too when I nominated Wilbye, but decided to go with just one underappreciated English Renaissance composer at a time! I was torn for what to nominate between the Stabat Iuxta and O Regina Mundi Clara (maybe I will nominate the latter at some point though if no one else does). 

After MagneticGhost

Browne/Barrios

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 3
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 3
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus

Langlais / Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 5
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Tzanou / Schubert

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 5
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Schubert/Langlais


Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat luxta Christie crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 6
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Josquin / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 9
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 6
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 31
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Varese / Grieg

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 6
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 22
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 11
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Rach / Wilbye

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 6
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## tdc

After MG

Langlais / Rach

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 8
Maderna: Quadrivium - 15
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 33
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Mika

After tdc

Varese Maderna

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 7
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 8
Maderna: Quadrivium - 16
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

SChubert / Browne

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 8
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 8
Maderna: Quadrivium - 16
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 4
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Langlais / Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 8
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 10
Maderna: Quadrivium - 16
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 5
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Browne/Langlais

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 10
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 11
Maderna: Quadrivium - 16
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 5
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Maderna/Saariaho

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 10
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 4
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 11
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 11
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Gibbons / Koechlin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 10
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 11
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Browne

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 11
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 11
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 12
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Browne / Wilbye

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 11
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 6
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 35
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Magnetic

Varese / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 26
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 11
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 7
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## ptr

After berg

Langlais / Harrison

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 27
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 7
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Harrison Stockhausen

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 29
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Barber (nom) / Tzanou
Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 29
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Schubert/Harrison

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 30
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

CPEBach Faure






Nominated:
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 2 - pjang23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 30
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

CPE Bach / Schubert

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 30
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 8
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Guest

I just noticed that Hindemith's Kammermusik hasn't made the list yet. Surely this is just one of those issues of confusion regarding whether to treat the whole thing has a cycle or singular works? (I don't see why the little body of work should be treated any differently than, say, the Villa-Lobos "cycles", personally)

After mmsbls

Harrison/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 32
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 18
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 37
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Maderna Varese

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 32
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 20
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 38
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Maderna / Varese

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 32
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 8
*Varèse: Density 21.5 - 39*
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Tzanou / Schubert
Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 32
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 24
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Josquin / Thomson

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 32
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 13
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 24
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Varèse: Density 21.5 - 39
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13

I'm not sure about the inclusion of Barber's Agnus Dei. Should we allow arrangements of already enshrined pieces even if by the same composer?


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> I just noticed that Hindemith's Kammermusik hasn't made the list yet. Surely this is just one of those issues of confusion regarding whether to treat the whole thing has a cycle or singular works? (I don't see why the little body of work should be treated any differently than, say, the Villa-Lobos "cycles", personally)


As I've stated previously, I prefer cycles put together by the composer to be kept that way! (But I have little love for Hindemith or his music so I won't nominate any of his... )

/ptr


----------



## ptr

MaGho's enshrinement of Varese was jumped by Mr's MS and Trout, so I post script it:

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5

*After Trout:*

Langlais / Harrison

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 6
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 33
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 15
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 24
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> I'm not sure about the inclusion of Barber's Agnus Dei. Should we allow arrangements of already enshrined pieces even if by the same composer?


Generally I quite agree! fx. I have about 10 different instrument configuration versions of JSB's Goldberg Variations, I don't see why each should have their own inclusion! (Harpsichord, Clavichord, Piano, Organ, Synthesizer, Guitar, Guitar quartet, Violin, String Trio, String Orchestra)

As for the different versions Barber constructed of his Adagio the Agnus Dei is the most atypical of the bunch that I might think that it might merit its own inclusion..

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Gibbons/Bach CP

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 33
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 15
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 24
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

CPE Bach / Schubert

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 17
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 33
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 15
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Harrison / Gomes

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 35
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 12
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 15
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13

For the Barber piece, well, it has its own separate wikipedia page and reviews, so it ought to be fine.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Josquin / Koechlin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 35
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 13
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 15
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 9
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Mika

I guess I have to start looking for replacement to Kvěch piece.

After Trout

Harrison Stockhausen

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 13
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 15
Maderna: Quadrivium - 22
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Maderna / Langlais

*Nominated*:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 13
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 31
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 16
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Langlais / Kurtag

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 13
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Koechlin/Josquin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 15
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

CPE Bach Josquin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 9
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 13
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 10
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 15
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Greenwood / Grieg

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 9
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 15
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After berghanssn
Tzanou / Schubert
Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 9
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 15
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 26
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

CPE / Schubert

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 11
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 8
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 15
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gibbons / Koechlin

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 11
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 13
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 18
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Browne / Langlais

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 11
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Mlynarski Bach

Nominated:
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major -1 - Mika
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 10
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Stockhausen / Kvěch (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 10
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Gibbons/Mlynarski

*Nominated*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Kurtág / Fauré

Nominated:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 37
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 24
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Mika

After TV

Harrison Maderna

Nominated:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 39
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 23
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mlynarski / Barber 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 39
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 34
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Harrison / Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
*Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27*
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
*Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan - 41*
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
*Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo - 34*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
*Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27*
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 12
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13

I'm surprised we've gone so long without nominating one of Stockhausen's key works. (I also believe the first four should be represented by one nomination, as they are considered a separate set from the rest).


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

CPE / Schubert

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 28
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Thomson

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 25
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 28
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rach / Wilbye

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 28
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14


----------



## Trout

Wolf's _Spanisches Liederbuch_ was dropped yesterday due to a copy and pasting error (I assume):

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 28
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Stockhausen (Sec) / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 3
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 28
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 3
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 12
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Barber / Tzanou
Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 21
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 28
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 3
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After Moonlightsonata

Arriaga/Schubert
Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 23
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 3
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 12
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Stockhausen x 2

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 23
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 5
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arriaga/Barrios

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 25
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 30
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 5
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Wolf

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 25
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 32
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 5
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Gibbons / Thomson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 25
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 14
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 32
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 5
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

CPE / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 16
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 32
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 5
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Gubaidulina / Stockstucke Klavierhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 4
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 32
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 6
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Schubert / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 19
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 6
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 34
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 6
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## ptr

After PeGe:

Saariaho / Langlais

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 20
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 8
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 34
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 6
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Saariaho / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 20
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 27
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 34
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 7
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

If my calculations are correct, Schubert should have been enshrined a couple of posts back. I would but I'm on my iPhone and it is quite a tricky task. So if someone else can do the honours I'll be on with my voting 

After Mika

Rach / Stock K

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 20
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 29
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 34
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384

After MG

Rach / Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 20
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 31
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 10
Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384 - 34
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384

After MG

Rach / Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 20
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 31
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Rachmaninov / Langlais

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 21
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 33
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 10
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Guest

After PaulieG

Saariaho/Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 26
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 16
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 21
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 33
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

CPE / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 21
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 33
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Thomson 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 21
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 33
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rach / Langlais

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 5
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 22
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
*Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 35*
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 13
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Barber / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 22
Maderna: Quadrivium - 25
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 35
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 8
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen Maderna

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 22
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
*Rachmaninov: Symphony #3 - 35*
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 10
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 13
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3

*After Mika*

Stockhausen / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 22
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 4
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Wolf / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 11
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 18
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 22
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Grieg / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 22
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Mendelssohn/Langlais

Nominated:

Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - Aecio - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 7
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 23
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Faure / Barber

Nominated:

Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - Aecio - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 16
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 23
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gibbons / Koechlin

Nominated:

Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - Aecio - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 23
Maderna: Quadrivium - 26
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 14
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Maderna / Wilbye

Nominated:

Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - Aecio - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 2
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 23
Maderna: Quadrivium - 28
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 12
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stockhausen Kvech

Nominated:

Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - Aecio - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 23
Maderna: Quadrivium - 28
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 25


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mendelssohn / Wolf 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 23
Maderna: Quadrivium - 28
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 4
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## ptr

after science:

Langlais / Maderna

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 18
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 25
Maderna: Quadrivium - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 4
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 5
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Bach CPE

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 19
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 19
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 25
Maderna: Quadrivium - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 4
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Saariaho/Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 19
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 25
Maderna: Quadrivium - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 4
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Maderna / Langlais

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 19
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 26
Maderna: Quadrivium - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 4
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

CPE / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 26
Maderna: Quadrivium - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 16
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Thomson 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 26
Maderna: Quadrivium - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 23
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Maderna / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 15
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 26
Maderna: Quadrivium - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto:

Browne/Josquin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 15
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 26
Maderna: Quadrivium - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 15
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Greenwood / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 26
Maderna: Quadrivium - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## ptr

After berg

Langlais / Maderna

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 34
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 14
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Barber / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 21
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 34
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Maderna CPE

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 22
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 36
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bach CPE/Wolf

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 24
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Maderna: Quadrivium - 36
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## pjang23

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium

After Aecio:

Maderna Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 27
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 24
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

CPE / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 26
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 17
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 26
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 3
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

CPE Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 15
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Faure / Wilbye

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 17
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 28
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 16
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Langlais / Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 18
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 15
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 16
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Barber / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 18
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 20
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 16
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 16
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Saariaho / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 28
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 18
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 21
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 16
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 16
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Arriaga/Barrios

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 18
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 21
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 17
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 16
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 16
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Josquin / Koechlin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 18
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 21
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 16
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 16
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Wilbye/Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 18
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 21
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 16
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 18
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Wilbye / Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 12
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 21
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 16
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Barber / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 21
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 30
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Langlais / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 / Walton: The Wise Virgins

Nominated:
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 2 mmsbls
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 19
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27

NOTE: If people would prefer we include all Hindemith's Kammermusik (Op. 24, 36, and 46) as one work, I'm fine with that.


----------



## MagneticGhost

mmsbls said:


> After ptr:
> 
> Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 / Walton: The Wise Virgins
> 
> Nominated:
> Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 2 mmsbls
> Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls
> 
> Seconded:
> Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
> Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 28
> Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
> Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
> Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
> Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 19
> Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
> Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
> Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
> Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
> Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
> Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
> Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
> Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
> Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
> Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
> Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
> Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
> Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
> Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
> Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
> Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
> Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
> Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
> Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
> Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
> Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
> Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
> Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
> Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27
> 
> NOTE: If people would prefer we include all Hindemith's Kammermusik (Op. 24, 36, and 46) as one work, I'm fine with that.


 I don't think I've ever seen you nominate. Either I've not been paying attention or this is quite a rare event which I feel should be commented on. 
:tiphat:

As for the Hindemith question - I don't really know as it is not works that I have explored.


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

CPE Browne

Nominated:
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 2 mmsbls
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 26
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Hindemith/Kancheli

Nominated:
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 4
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

Hindemith/Josquin

Nominated:
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 17
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 16
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Scriabin / Greenwood

Nominated:
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 27


----------



## Trout

Re: Hindemith, I am in favor of not grouping them so largely; in fact, maybe even by opus is too large? Opus 36 effectively comprises of 4 concertos that, as far as I know, each seems to be distinct, unrelated from the others, and referred to individually most often (according to some internet searching). Those who know more about these works should give their opinions as well.


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> Re: Hindemith, I am in favor of not grouping them so largely; in fact, maybe even by opus is too large? Opus 36 effectively comprises of 4 concertos that, as far as I know, each seems to be distinct, unrelated from the others, and referred to individually most often (according to some internet searching). Those who know more about these works should give their opinions as well.


The Villa-Lobos "cycles" and of course the Chopin stuff are obviously even farther apart than "a single opus"; however, I suppose you're right that it matters most how they are perceived. I personally never looked back from the full set and view them as such, but I may be alone in this.


----------



## pjang23

After berg:

Faure Wolf

Nominated:
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 35
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu / Martinu

Nominated:
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 1 - Trout
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 1 mmsbls

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 35
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Martinu S / Walton

Nominated:
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 24
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 35
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 25
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost

Młynarski/Bax

Nominated:
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 35
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 4
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 14
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## mmsbls

MagneticGhost said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you nominate. Either I've not been paying attention or this is quite a rare event which I feel should be commented on.


Having participated in this project since the beginning, I nominated a lot of works earlier. I just thought I'd leave nominations to those coming in later for awhile.



Trout said:


> Re: Hindemith, I am in favor of not grouping them so largely; in fact, maybe even by opus is too large? Opus 36 effectively comprises of 4 concertos that, as far as I know, each seems to be distinct, unrelated from the others, and referred to individually most often (according to some internet searching). Those who know more about these works should give their opinions as well.


I don't have a strong opinion on this. I often see the Kammermusik talked about as a whole, but it's true that it does consist of many fairly large works. If people would prefer breaking it down by single concertos, I would nominate OP. 36 No. 4 (viola concerto).


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

stockhausen kvech

Nominated:
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 14
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 35
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Paganini (nom) / Barber
Nominated:
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 2 - Trout
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 35
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 18
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Aecio

MoonlightSonata

Koechlin/Faure


Nominated:
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 2 - Trout
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 36
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Martinu / Faure 

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 37
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 32
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 4
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 16
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Langlais / Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 20
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 37
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 18
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 4
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Browne / Greenwood

*Nominated*:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 37
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 19
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 4
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Faure / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 19
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 4
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28

Splitting the Hindemith work is fine, as we have done with a few Beethoven opus numbers. On the other hand the Haydn violin opus numbers are grouped together...it really can go either way.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu Oboe / Thomson

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 15
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 19
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 6
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

CPE / Barber

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 25
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 19
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 6
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> Splitting the Hindemith work is fine, as we have done with a few Beethoven opus numbers. On the other hand the Haydn violin opus numbers are grouped together...it really can go either way.


Thinking about it a bit more, I believe we should classify this work based on how it normally is, that is to say either as the large collective group of all _Kammermusik_ or by the individual piece (e.g. op. 36/4 as mmsbls suggested). I think if we plan on nominating other pieces from the set in the future, it might be easier and more efficient to enshrine it all at once. But if we still wish to express our preferences for certain pieces from the set, I can list whichever ones individually on the alphabetical list (just as we did with many of the Beethoven quartets, the Monteverdi and Gesualdo madrigals, etc.).


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Barrios/Martinů oboe

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 16
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 19
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Barber / Tzanou
Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 19
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 14
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Stockhausen / Greenwood

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 6
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 16
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Mika

After berg

Stockhausen / Hindemith

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 34
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Langlais / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 22
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 36
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 3
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Browne / Martinu S

*Nominated*:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 39
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 36
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 4
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Faure Mlynarski

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 41
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 36
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 4
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu Symphony / Faure

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 18
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 42
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 36
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28

By the way, correct me if I am wrong but I think I renamed the Tzanou work to its actual title.


----------



## mmsbls

I think the Tzanou work now seems to have the correct name.

After Trout:

CPE / Barber

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 42
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 36
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Faure / Langlais

Nominated:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
*Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106 - 44*
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
*Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 37*
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106

*Nominated*:
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 37
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 18
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto:

Scriabin/Paganini(scnd)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 5
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 37
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 16
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Stockhausen Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 24
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 37
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Langlais / Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56 - 39
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 2
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56

*After MG*

Langlais / Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 7
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 19
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Martinu Oboe / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28

So is my latest suggestion about the Hindemith pieces okay for everyone (enshrine all of them together, but mention individual ones we like)? By the way, I might also like to do the same with the two Villa-Lobos series since I finally noticed how strange they appear listed alongside works with actual dubious instrumentation.


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Bach CPE/Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 26
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 24
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Poulenc / Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 24
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 28


----------



## ptr

After MG

Wolf / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 18
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Stockhausen CPE

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 37
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3 
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Mlynarski CPE

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
*Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 - 38*
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
*Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## pjang23

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Josquin / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 30
Barber: Agnus Dei - 19
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## mmsbls

I'm having trouble finding some of the nominated works. Does anyone know a source for the Kvech?

After Trout:

Arriaga / Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 6
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 17
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Martinu6/Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust:

Browne/Vivaldi (nom)

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 20
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Paganini / Barber
Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 32
Barber: Agnus Dei - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Arriaga/Barrios

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 20
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Wilbye / Browne

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 30


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MagneticGhost:

Wolf / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 26
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 18
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Stockhausen: T / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 34
Barber: Agnus Dei - 21
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Arriaga / Barber

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Mika

mmsbls said:


> I'm having trouble finding some of the nominated works. Does anyone know a source for the Kvech?
> ....


You can find it from Spotify :


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 28
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Vivaldi/Browne

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Martinu6 / Browne

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 36
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 5
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls

Arriaga/Paganini

Nominated:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 20
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 9
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 8
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Trout

I think Orpheus copied off the wrong board, and Mika was skipped above. 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 28
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

QuickFix

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 20
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Trout

3rd time's the charm for Mika:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 28
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 18
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## ptr

after Trout fix fix

Saariaho / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 13
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 20
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

A Trout fix sandwich with MG fix filling in between. Don't think Trout realised my fix was just the same - didn't realise our fixes had clashed 

Edit - Oh I see. I Fixed a clash and caused another one.
As you were :tiphat:


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr (and Ghost's fix sandwich/clash edit)

Grieg / Scriabin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 22
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 6
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After berghansson
Paganini / Barber
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Somehow, the name of the Tzanou seems to have changed. I'll change it back:
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 38
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 5
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: Musik und Technik - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

Actually the Tzanou work name was changed to what it's actual title from what was found earlier in the thread...though is Muzik und Technik juts a name of a movement of the whole piece?

after MoonlightSonata:

Arriaga / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Arriaga: String quartet #1 - 40*
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
*Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 11
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Trout

"Musik und Technik" I think may be the title of the place the Tzanou work was performed (the full name being TU München Audimax Musik & Technik according to Wikipedia) but _La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I_ is the name of the work. Also "Musik und Technik" does not appear on a list of Tzanou's works unlike the latter, whose instrumentation matches the work in the video (which actually has the work's title in its description as well):


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu Oboe / Josquin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 8
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Josquin/Paganini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 32
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Josquin / Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 38
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 20
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stockhausen Josquin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 20
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Saariaho / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 39
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Thomson / Josquin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
*Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 33*
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
*Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena - 40*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 21
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 10
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu 6 / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 33
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 12
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 5
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Mendelssohn/Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 34
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 18
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 12
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Browne/Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 36
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 20
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 12
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Browne / Greenwood

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 23
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 38
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 12
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 9
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

PaulieGatto said:


> Actually the Tzanou work name was changed to what it's actual title from what was found earlier in the thread...though is Muzik und Technik juts a name of a movement of the whole piece?


I'll take your word for it. I don't know, I'm afraid.
After MG
Paganini / Barber
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 38
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 12
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 22
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 38
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 13
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 3
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gubaidulina / Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 38
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 13
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 32


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Martinu - Symphony / Wolf

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 28
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 38
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 15
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

"Actually the Tzanou work name was changed to what it's actual title from what was found earlier in the thread...though is Muzik und Technik juts a name of a movement of the whole piece?
I'll take your word for it. I don't know, I'm afraid."

Trout actually gave a pretty good reasoning for the name change which I think is quite agreeable and I'll post in full here:

"Musik und Technik" I think may be the title of the place the Tzanou work was performed (the full name being TU München Audimax Musik & Technik according to Wikipedia) but La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I is the name of the work. Also "Musik und Technik" does not appear on a list of Tzanou's works unlike the latter, whose instrumentation matches the work in the video (which actually has the work's title in its description as well):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9S3vv6I2zI"


----------



## Trout

Apologies to bring even more doubt about the Tzanou work, but I don't even think the video is the full piece: just the last 4 minutes of it (I think the video even begins abruptly in the middle of a sustained tone). The one website that I was able to find that lists the work's duration says it is 10 minutes long (albeit a violin and piano arrangement), so is there anyway to listen to the full piece or at least confirm the piece's full length?

By the way, just to clear up the name, "Musik und Technik" is actually the name of the concert (note Tzanou's work listed on page 12), not the venue as I mistakenly suggested earlier.


----------



## Orpheus

After Blancrocher:

Barrios/Martinů symphony

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 38
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 22
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Browne / Wilbye

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
*Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem - 40*
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 22
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 13
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

After MagneticGhost:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 24
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 11
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Paganini / Barber
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 22
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 25
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 7
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Barber / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 8
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 33


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Wolf Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 22
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 35


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Romitelli / Saariaho

*Nominated*:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 23
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -3
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 35


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Vivaldi

*Nominated*:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Wolf / Thomson

*Nominated*:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 37


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu Oboe / Thomson

*Nominated*:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 17
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 37


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Saariaho/Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 17
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 3
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 37


----------



## Orpheus

After Arcaneholocaust

Mlynarski/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 17
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 3
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -4
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 37


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Martinu Oboe / Vivaldi

*Nominated*:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 37


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Wolf Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 27
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 13
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 39


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Paganini / Barber
ominated:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch - 39


----------



## Aecio

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch

Nominated:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr (Listen)

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 18
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Tzanou / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 23
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23


----------



## Mika

Wolf made it too fast. Someone to donate post votes for it ?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Chaos upstream. Can someone sort it out. At work and not got time!! I'll do it later if no-ones done it. Romitelli was seconded a few posts back!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fix inc Arcaneholocaust and Orpheus #1141 and #1142
And reinstating Wolf who jumped the gun 

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 3
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 23
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tidy up

Romitelli / Wilbye

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 15
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 -5
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Grieg / Vivaldi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 16
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Martinu 6 / Thomson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 28
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 9
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Barber / Mendelssohn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 26
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 25
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Saariaho / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 27
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher:

Saariaho / Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 27
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 25
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Poulenc / Walton

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 30
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 25
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 39


----------



## Aecio

After blanrocher

Barber/Wolf

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 32
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 27
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 4
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 40


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fix Clash - re-adding my votes. 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 32
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 15
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 40


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Paganini / Barber
Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 33
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli - Professor Bad Trip - 5
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24
Wolf: Spanische Liederbuch - 40


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch

*After MS*

Romitelli / Wolf

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 33
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 34
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 7
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Gubaidulina / Thomson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 33
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 36
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 7
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24

So does anyone have a full recording of the Tzanou piece, if the one on Youtube that was linked is only the last four minutes of the piece?


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Bax / Gibbons

Nominated:


Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 33
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 36
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 17
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 7
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Paganini / Barber
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 21
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 36
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 7
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## ptr

After MS

Romitelli / Greenwood

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 22
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 36
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 24
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 24
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Double Stockhausen!

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 22
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 36
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 25
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Gubaidulina Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 22
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 38
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Gubaidulina / Greenwood

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 23
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 40
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 25
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Trout

I just emailed Ms. Tzanou asking about the piece and she confirmed that the video does not contain the full work.


> Dear Daniel,
> Thank you very much for your message by e-mail .The file that it is available in Youtube has duration 6.07 minutes as a small part of music, than means in Youtube exist a part of piece and not all the piece and this message I confirm it.
> Thank you in advance and best regards Athanasia


I am still awaiting a response as to whether there are any available venues for listening to the whole piece.


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 18
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 23
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 40
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 29
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Gomes/Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 34
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 23
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 40
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Gubaidulina / Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Barber: Agnus Dei - 35*
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 23
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
*Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape - 42*
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 35
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 23
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 9
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Greenwood / Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 35
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Barber Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Agnus Dei - 37
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
*Barber* / Paganini
Nominated:

Seconded:
*Barber: Agnus Dei - 39*
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 27
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 20
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei

*After MS*

Saariaho / Tzanou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 30
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 24


----------



## Aecio

Barrios/Willbye

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 10
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mlynarski Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 29
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 25


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Saariaho/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 18
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 25


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu 6 / Mlynarski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 35
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 10
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Wilbye / Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 11
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 35
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 11
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Mendelssohn/Mlynarski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 11
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 31
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Mlynarski Saariaho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 20
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 11
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 32
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 21
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Paganini / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 11
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 32
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Romitelli / Saariaho

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 17
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 21
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Scriabin / Grieg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 13
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Mlynarski Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 14
*Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 - 40*
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## pjang23

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 14
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 26
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 21
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 27
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Wilbye/Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 22
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 29


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Paganini / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 28
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata 

Wilbye / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 26
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 26
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Mika

After MG 

Double Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schumann/Barrios


Nominated:

Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 13
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 33
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Saariaho/Romitelli

*Nominated*:

Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 35
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Glazunov Saariaho

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 20
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 36
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu 6 / Thomson

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 36
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 5
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Walton / Saint-Saens (nom)with an Andante to die for

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 36
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 27
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Mika

After MG

Saariaho Stockhausen

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 38
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 28
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 28
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stockhausen X2

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 38
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 29
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Paganini / Tzanou
Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Saariaho: Notes On Light - 38
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 29
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Guest

After ms

Saariaho/StockhausenT

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 27
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 23
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
*Saariaho: Notes On Light - 40*
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Trout

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 33
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 28
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Barrios/Schumann(scnd)

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 35
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 28
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Koechlin/Barrios

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 36
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Romitelli / Glazunov

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 36
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 3
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Thomson / Barrios

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 3
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Adès (nominated) / Paganini
Nominated:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 3
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Hindemith Kvech

Nominated:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 3
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Adès (Sec) / Romitelli

*Nominated*:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 3
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 18
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 30
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Grieg / Stockhausen T

*Nominated*:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 3
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 6
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Glazunov Vivaldi

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 30
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Wilbye / Poulenc

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 22
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 30
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Martinu 6 / Thomson

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 37
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 20
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33

It does not seem like Ms. Tzanou will respond to my second question (i.e., where is the full piece available?), so I suppose we may conclude it is not fully available through any online venue for listening or purchasing. I guess the Tzanou work will still go forward as it is, despite our incomplete basis for voting on it.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I was wondering how it got so many votes when no one seems able to hear it...


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Barrios / Gomes

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 20
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 7
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33

I admit, I was hoping to hear the Tzanou piece in something better than 240p sound (which, admittedly wasn't too bad) but hadn't thought to ask if there was a better quality recording out there at the time.


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Gibbons/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 7
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Walton

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D Op.17 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Hindemith (I'm glad we went with the complete opus all at once) / Saint-Saens 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 4
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Adès / Romitelli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 6
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 27
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Adès / Paganini
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 24
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## Guest

After ms

Hindy/Martinu6

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 8
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 30
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Adès / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 39
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 22
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika

Gibbons/Barrios

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
*Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta - 40*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
*Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33*


----------



## Orpheus

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 30
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 25
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 8
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 33


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Walton Wilbye

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 2
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Wilbye / SS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 36


----------



## Aecio

[After MG

Mendelssohn/Willbye

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 27
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 20
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 18
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 37


----------



## ptr

After Ace

Romitelli/Kancheli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 20
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 31
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 37


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sometimes when life is busy, one can fall behind with all the nominated works on this thread. Occasionally missing a few out altogether. Apologies for this.
Occasionally you listen to a work that's been knocking around on the board for some time and think why did I wait so long.

So thank you to the kind listenener who recommended Grieg's Op.74 - it's sublimely beautiful. I will give it some voting love now I've heard it


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Mendelssohn / Stockhausen T

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 10
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 22
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 37


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Ades Wilbye

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 27
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 22
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 38


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Martinu Oboe / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 5
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 22
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 32
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 38


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Glazunov Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 23
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 32
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 38


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Wilbye / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 23
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10
*Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes - 40*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 20
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 23
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 31
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Grieg / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 23
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 7
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MG:

Mendelssohn / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 12
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 25
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 20
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Adès / Romitelli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 25
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 8
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Paganini/Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 25
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 22
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 25
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Greenwood / Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 14
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 25
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 30
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After berghansson
Adès / Paganini
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 25
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 31
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Guest

After ms

Hindemith/Stockystucke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 16
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 25
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Ades / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 18
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Ades / Thomson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 26
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Thomson / Martinu 6

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 23
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 27
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Grieg / Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 20
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 27
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Adès / Romitelli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 22
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 29
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 27
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Paganini/Martinu O

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 22
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 30
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 27
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 23
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Martinu6/Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 22
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 30
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 26
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Ades / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 30
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Thomson / Martinu Oboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 29
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 25
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Grieg / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 7
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 9
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Glazunov Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 24
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 32
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Ades Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 26
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 33
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hindemith / Adès

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 27
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 33
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Adès / Paganini
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 24
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 33
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Moonlight

Thomson / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 33
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 32
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 40
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Guest

After Berg Hanson

The Stockhausen Daily Double

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 34
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 40
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie (nom) / Thomson

Nominated:
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
*Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 34*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
*Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 34*
*Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34*
*Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts - 41*
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts

Nominated:
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 31
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 29
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 34
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu 6 / Koechlin

Nominated:
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 34
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 34
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Paganini/Honegger (nom)

Nominated:
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 1 - Orpheus
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 34
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 8
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 10
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Turina/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 1 - Orpheus
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 9
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 34
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Stockhausen Kvech

Nominated:
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 1 - Orpheus
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 29
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 36
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Adès / Paganini
Nominated:
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 1 - Orpheus
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

SS / Walton

Nominated:
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 1 - Orpheus
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Schnebel / Honegger (both Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 9
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 27
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Glazunov Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 11
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 20
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Stockhausen/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 11
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 32
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 31
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu Oboe / Koechlin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 11
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 21
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 36
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stockhausen Klavierstucke / Gomes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 31
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 11
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 33
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 38
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Koechlin/Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 11
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 32
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 38
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Poulenc / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 32
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 28
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 38
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Ades / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 34
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 29
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 38
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Adès / Paganini
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 36
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 21
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 29
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 38
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Is the Adès going to be the fastest enshrined piece this year. There's about 5 people giving it 2s twice a day. I must listen to it before it disappears off the board and I forget about it.



Edit - Apologies for slight exaggeration


----------



## Mika

After MoonLightSonata

Stockhausen Hindemith
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 36
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 22
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 29
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Adès / Schnebel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 38
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 22
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 29
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 38
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## musicrom

After ptr

Paganini / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 38
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 28
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 29
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 36
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Guest

After musicrom

Stocky/Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 38
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 12
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 29
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Glazunov Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 38
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 31
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu 6 / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 38
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 30
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ades / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 40
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 31
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Ades / Romitelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 42
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 24
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 2
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 31
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Gibbons/Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 42
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 30
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 27
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 31
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Grieg / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 42
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 31
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 38
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stockhausen Grieg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 42
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 31
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 40
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 40
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Stockhausen Powervoting Retaliation Against Usurper Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 42
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 31
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 41
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Ades / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 44
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 41
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Crawford Seeger

Nominated:
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 1 - Trout
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 44
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 6
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 41
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

I think Ades will take this next spot

After Trout:

Ades / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 1 - Trout
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 46
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 27
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 41
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Glazunov / Greenwood

Nominated:
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 1 - Trout
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 46
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 41
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Crawford Seeger / Schnittke (Both sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 46
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 41
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ades Stockhausen

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 48
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 32
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 11
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mendelssohn/Vivaldi

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 48
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 3
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Schumann/Schnittke

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 48
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 23
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 33
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Martinu6/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 48
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 24
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 33
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 6
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu Oboe / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 48
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 24
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Walton / Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" - 49*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 24
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
*Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42*
*Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42*
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 24
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 34
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 25
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 40
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Paganini Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 14
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 42
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 12
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## Trout

forgot that I already voted recently, my bad


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Vivaldi Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 31
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 42
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Grieg / Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 32
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 42
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Crawford Seeger / Romitelli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 32
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 42
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Paganini/Honegger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 32
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 44
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 4
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Paganini / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 32
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 35
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 46
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 32
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 46
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 25
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Scriabin/Bax

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 36
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 46
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Mendelssohn / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 46
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 42
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Zemlinsky/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 32
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 46
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Paganini Grieg

Nominated:
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 48
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS / Boulez nom 

Nominated:
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 48
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 5
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Schumann/Paganini

Nominated:
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Romitelli / Tzanou

*Nominated*:
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 1 - MagneticGhost
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Scarlatti Scarlatti

Nominated:
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 1 - MagneticGhost
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 1 - pjang23
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Boulez / Zemlinsky 

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 43
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Stockhausen / Honegger

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 45
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## tdc

after PG:

Scarlatti 208 / Scarlatti 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 2
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 45
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## ptr

after tdc:

Stockhausen: Tierkreis / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 33
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 2
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Grieg / Romitelli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 33
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 2
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Scarlatti 213/Bax

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 4
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scarlatti208 Scarlatti213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 49
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 7
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Paganini / Pfitzner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 51
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 7
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 51
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 8
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 42
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Stockhausen Paganini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 38
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 52
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 8
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Paganini / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 39
*Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella") - 54*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 8
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
*Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47*
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 35
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 8
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Grieg / SS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 8
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Schnittke (nom) / Tzanou

Nominated:
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 8
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## ptr

After MS

Schnebel / Crawford Seeger

Nominated:
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 35
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mendelssohn/Martinu O.

Nominated:
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 47
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Stockhausen/Boulez

Nominated:
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 4
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 15
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 5
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 49
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scarlatti213 Glazunov

Nominated:
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 4
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 49
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Crawford Seeger / Schnittke Viola

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 4
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 7
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 3
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 49
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Schnittke Viola / Scarlatti 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 4
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 49
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Tdc

Boulez Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 50
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Boulez / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
*Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44*
*Stockhausen: Tierkreis - 51*
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 5
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 26
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PaulieGatto
Schnittke (viola)/ Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 37
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MoonlightSonata

Grieg / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 9
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 44
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Stockhausen / Romitelli

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 9
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 29
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Romitelli / Boulez

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 7
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 14
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Vivaldi/Schnittke V

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 8
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 8
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 16
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scarlatti213 Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 9
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 8
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schnittke SQ / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 8
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## Guest

I'm nominating another Stockhausen work because, yes, the greatest composer of the contemporary era does deserve to have half as many works enshrined as his wonderful brother in arms, Mr. Ligeti. Yeah, I went there. Deal with it 

After Trout

Stockhausen/SchnittkeViola

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Momente - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 28
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 39
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ArcaneHolocaust

Grieg / Greenwood


Nominated:
Stockhausen: Momente - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 41
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 46
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Stockhausen Klavierstucke / Warlock: Capriol Suite

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Momente - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
*Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 41*
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
*Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
*Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV - 48*
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Momente - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 10
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 41
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 9
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## Mika

after PG

Schnittke viola / Boulez

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Momente - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 41
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
Nominated:
Stockhausen: Momente - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 41
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## ptr

after MS

Grieg / Stockhausen (sec)

*Nominated*:
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 43
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 13
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Lully: Benedictus / Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120

Nominated:
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 43
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 11
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Grieg / Schnittke Viola

Nominated:
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 9
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 45
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 12
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Crawford Seeger / Grieg

Nominated:
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 46
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 12
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Schnittke Viola/Warlock

Crawford Seeger / Grieg

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 46
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 27
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 2 
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 4


----------



## Guest

After Orpheus

Zemlinsky/Scriabin

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 46
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 2 
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

I figured my nomination of a Warlock work would be fitting for Halloween...

after arcaneholocaust:

Warlock / Grieg

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 47
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 7
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 14
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Walton

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 11
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 47
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 3
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Stockhausen Boulez

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 47
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS / Grieg

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
*Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 48*
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 14
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
ominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
*Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 48*
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
ominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
*Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74 - 48*
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 10
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## ptr

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op. 74

*After MS and fixin' Ghosts coronation!*

Schnebel / Romitelli

Nominated:
Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1 - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 16
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Aecio

ptr said:


> 1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
> 1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
> 1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
> 1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
> 1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
> 1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
> 1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
> 1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
> 1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
> 1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
> 1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
> 1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
> 1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
> 1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
> 1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
> 1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
> 1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
> 1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
> 1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
> 1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
> 1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
> 1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
> 1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
> 1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
> 1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
> 1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
> 1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
> 1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
> 1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
> 1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
> 1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
> 1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
> 1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
> 1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
> 1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
> 1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
> 1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
> 1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
> 1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
> 1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
> 1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
> 1842. Alain: Litanies
> 1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
> 1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
> 1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
> 1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
> 1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
> 1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
> 1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
> 1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
> 1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
> 1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
> 1853. Berio: Laborintus II
> 1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
> 1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
> 1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
> 1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
> 1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
> 1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
> 1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
> 1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
> 1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
> 1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
> 1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
> 1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
> 1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
> 1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
> 1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
> 1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
> 1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
> 1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
> 1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
> 1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
> 1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
> 1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
> 1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
> 1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
> 1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
> 1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
> 1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
> 1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
> 1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
> 1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
> 1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
> 1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
> 1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
> 1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
> 1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
> 1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
> 1990. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
> 
> Mendelssohn/Schnittke V.
> 
> Schnebel / Romitelli
> 
> Nominated:
> Lully: Benedictus - 2 - tdc
> Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
> Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
> Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
> Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
> Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 16
> Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
> Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
> Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
> Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
> Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
> Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
> Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
> Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
> Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
> Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
> Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
> Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
> Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
> Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
> Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
> Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
> Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
> Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
> Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
> Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
> Stockhausen: Momente - 5
> Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
> Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
> Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
> Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
> Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
> Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Lully Glazunov

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 12
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 26
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 4
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Hindemith/Boulez

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 28
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 4
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 36
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 8
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu Oboe / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 28
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 4
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 38
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Lully / Hindemith

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 38
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Dun : Symphonic Poem on Three Notes / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 2 - Mika (available in spotify)
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor K. 120 - 1 - tdc 




Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 38
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Martinu Oboe / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 2 - Mika (available in spotify)

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 40
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 32
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

SS / Romitelli

Nominated:
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 2 - Mika (available in spotify)

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 40
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 33
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

Come on peeps. Only one other point in a week. Your only excuse is that you haven't heard it yet.  Here's the sumptuous slow mvt as a sample. Listen out for the solo piano theme at about 1.53 onwards. 
We've had some Saint Saens before so I know some of you like his music


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Romitelli / Dun

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 40
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Martinu O/Honegger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 6
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 42
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 / Lully

*Nominated:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded:*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 42
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 11
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 6


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Schnittke SQ / Zemlinsky

*Nominated:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded:*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 7
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 42
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 9
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Schumann/Lully

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 29
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 8
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 42
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Lully / Hindemith

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 29
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 42
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

SS / Greenwood

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 22
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 10
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 42
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Gomes / Martinu Oboe

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
*Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 10
*Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 - 43*
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353

*Nominated*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 10
Lully: Benedictus - 10
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Mika

After PG

Kvech Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 10
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 17
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Lully / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 3
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 12
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Schnebel / Dun

*Nominated*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 11
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 36
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Crawford Seeger / Koechlin

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 37
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 34
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 15
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Poulenc / Walton

Nominated:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 2 - tdc

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 37
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 28
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Bartok (seconded) / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 4
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 37
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 18
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Koechlin/Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 4
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 13
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Bartok/Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 6
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 14
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After arcaneholocaust

Bartok / Zemlinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 8
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 14
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 10
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After TVox

Scarlatti213 Scarlatti208

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 8
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 14
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 12
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 12
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Lully / Scarlatti 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 8
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 14
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 39
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 14
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 16
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Koechlin / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 8
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 14
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 41
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 14
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 13
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke SQ / Koechlin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 8
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 14
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 14
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 4
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Boulez / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 8
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 13
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 14
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghos

Bartok / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 10
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 4
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 14
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Bartok / Dun

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 12
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 14
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Bartok / Lully

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 13
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After TDC

Honegger/Scarlatti 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 17
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 29
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Schnittke VC / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 42
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 19
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 30
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After berghansson

Scriabin/Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
*Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano - 43*
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
*Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36*
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 19
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano


----------



## Orpheus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 15
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 19
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 11
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Lully / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 17
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 19
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Martinu / Schnittke Viola

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 17
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Martinu / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 17
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 19
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Lully Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 5
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 20
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Martinu Dun

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 30
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 20
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

SS / Greenwood

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 14
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 20
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## tdc

After MG:

Vivaldi / Scarlatti 213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 16
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Romitelli / Boulez

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 26
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Griffes/Gibbons

*Nominated*:

Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 17
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Glazunov Scarlatti208

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 14
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 41
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Martinu / Crawford Seeger

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 30
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 20
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Hindemith Schnittke viola

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 2
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 15
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schnittke SQ / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 43
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Stockhausen/Martinu

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 17
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
*Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 44*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 37
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Romitelli / Boulez

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
*Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" - 44*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 39
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8

Sorry can't enshrine Martinu with my iPhone


----------



## mmsbls

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 19
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 39
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 15
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Lully / Scarlatti 213

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 39
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 16
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 21
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 28
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 15
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 39
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 16
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## ptr

After MS

Romitelli / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated*:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 14
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 16
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 16
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 8


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bartok / Scarlatti 120

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 16
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 16
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Reich (nom) / SS

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio
Reich: Tehillim - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 16
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 27
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 16
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 17
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After berghansson

Gibbons/Schnittke SQ

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio
Reich: Tehillim - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 16
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 21
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 16
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Scarlatti213 Lully

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio
Reich: Tehillim - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 16
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 22
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 12
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Lully / Schumann

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio
Reich: Tehillim - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 16
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Crawford Seeger / Reich

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 9
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 41
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Romitelli / Pfitzner

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
*Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36*
Reich: Tehillim - 3
*Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip - 43*
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip

*Nominated*:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 18
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 36
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Mika

after PG

Poulenc Boulez

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 19
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 38
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Poulenc / Boulez

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 40
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## tdc

after MG:

Scarlatti 120 / Poulenc

Nominated:
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
*Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 41*
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## tdc

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895. Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël

*Nominated:*
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After tdc:

Chopin (nominated) / Honegger

*Nominated:*
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 18
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 14
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Schnebel / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated:*
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 19
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 22
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Vivaldi Glazunov

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 16
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 32
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 24
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Hindemith/Bartok

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 18
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 24
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Schnittke SQ / Griffes

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 24
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 20
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 24
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Lully / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 34
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 20
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

SS / Bax

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 20
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 13
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Schumann/Honegger

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 20
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 23
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 29
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 20
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 25
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Mika

After MoonlightSonata

Schnittke x 2

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 16
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 27
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schnittke VC / Schnebel

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 3
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 32
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Scriabin / Reich

*Nominated*:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 17
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 26
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## tdc

After BH:

Lully / Bartok

Nominated:
Chopin: Scherzi - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 19
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Crawford Seeger / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 35
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 3
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

Bax/Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 37
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5

By the way, is this the orchestral or the piano version of the Griffes piece? Nice music either way, but I don't see any indication of which one it is!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Orpheus
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 37
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Bax / Schnebel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 39
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## Guest

It would seem that tdc has an anti-Zemlinsky agenda...and I just noticed. Seemed like he ascended a little quickly...


----------



## Guest

After PG

Zemlinsky Reinstated / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 39
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scarlatti208 Lully

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 39
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 29
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

arcaneholocaust said:


> It would seem that tdc has an anti-Zemlinsky agenda...and I just noticed. Seemed like he ascended a little quickly...


Good eye! But no - definitely no anti-Zemlinsky agenda here, I haven't even got a chance to listen to that work yet. Seeing it was the last name on there I must have missed it when I copied and pasted the list. Whoops.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Bax / Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 39
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 20
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 28
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 17
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 29
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 23
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5


----------



## tdc

Looks like MG missed the last page of posts...

Corrected Board:

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
*Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) - 41*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895. Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
1896. Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 18
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 34
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

after tdc

Hindemith / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 19
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 21
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Crawford Seeger / Schnittke VC

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 19
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 32
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Bartok / Schnittke VC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 21
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

tdc said:


> Looks like MG missed the last page of posts...


Oops! Thank you for sorting out my mistake  
Early morning daze obviously


----------



## tdc

MagneticGhost said:


> Oops! Thank you for sorting out my mistake
> Early morning daze obviously


No problem, it was just ironic it happened right after my mistake was pointed out, and once again Zemlinsky was off the list. We wouldn't want anyone accusing you of having an "anti-Zemlinsky agenda", now would we?


----------



## Aecio

Honegger/Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 20
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 18
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> No problem, it was just ironic it happened right after my mistake was pointed out, and once again Zemlinsky was off the list. We wouldn't want anyone accusing you of having an "anti-Zemlinsky agenda", now would we?


I gave you a like because I found it hilarious at this early hour that you "caught" Maggy right after I "caught" you.

Obviously I need to sleep more.


----------



## tdc

arcaneholocaust said:


> I gave you a like because I found it hilarious at this early hour that you "caught" Maggy right after I "caught" you.
> 
> Obviously I need to sleep more.


Hehe, no worries - I know the feeling. I work at night, so my "groggy" time is generally in the late afternoon - speaking of sleep that is where I'm headed right now, later! :tiphat:


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Glazunov Scarlatti213

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 21
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schnittke SQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 21
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 34
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Scriabin / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 22
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 36
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 12
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Hindemith Kvech

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 22
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 38
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 33
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 24
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Schnittke viola / Tzanou
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 22
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 23
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 38
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 5
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 35
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

After MS

Crawford Seeger / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 22
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 38
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 35
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hindemith/Schnittke V

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 22
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 22
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 40
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 10
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Stockhausen/Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 23
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 22
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 40
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After arcaneholocaust:

Bartok / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 40
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 6
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 23
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Schnittke SQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 40
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 25
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

SS / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 40
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 25
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hindemith / Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 42
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 25
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 25
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto:

Vivaldi/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
*Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 - 43*
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 25
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 27
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Orpheus

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895. Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
1896. Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn) 
1897. Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 29
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 25
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 27
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Lully Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 3
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 25
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 28
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After pjang:

Chopin / Schnittke (Can't believe the Chopin hasn't made it onto this list a long time ago!)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 23
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 26
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 36
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 28
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Turangalila:

Boulez / Schnittke viola

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 25
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 25
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 26
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 28
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Boulez / Crawford Seeger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 25
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 26
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 4
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 26
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 28
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Griffes/Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 26
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 31
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 26
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 28
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Lully / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 26
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 22
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 19
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 26
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Scarlatti213 Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 26
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 26
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 37
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schnittke SQ / Schnittke VC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 5
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 26
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 38
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schnittke VC / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 26
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 18
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 40
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Schnebel / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 27
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 40
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Schnittke viola / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 42
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Scarlatti 120 / Schnittke VC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
*Schnittke: Viola Concerto - 43*
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895. Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
1896. Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn)
1897. Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 
1898. Schnittke: Viola Concerto

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 30
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 36
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Scriabin / Gibbons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 31
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26 - 38
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895. Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
1896. Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn)
1897. Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36 
1898. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
1899. Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26


After MagneticGhost

Scriabin / Greenwood

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 7
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 28
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Schnittke SQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 13
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 30
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 25
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Tzanou / Kvech
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 23
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 30
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After MoonlightSonata:

Villa-Lobos(nom)/Glazunov

Nominated:

Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 33
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 30
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Lully Mozart

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 28
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 35
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 30
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Lully Boulez

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 32
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 30
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Greenwood / SS

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 6
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 30
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

After MagneticGhost:

Chopin / Schnittke

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Trout

Looks like Mozart was dropped somewhere:

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 27
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 8
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10

Note: I won't be able to have the new thread posted for at least another 8 hours, so just keep voting here until so. Thanks for all of your patience.


----------



## ptr

After Trout's remozartation

Reich / Crawford Seeger

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 29
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 37
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Lully / Boulez

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 21
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Honegger/Scarlatti 213

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Lully: Benedictus - 39
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 22
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Lully Scarlatti213

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
*Lully: Benedictus - 41*
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## pjang23

1801. Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39
1802. Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
1803. Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154
1804. Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487
1805. Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace
1806. Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite
1807. Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81
1808. Copland: Billy the Kid
1809. Rainier: Cello Concerto
1810. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
1811. Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra
1812. Griffes: Roman Sketches
1813. Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto
1814. Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9
1815. Marttinen: Violin Concerto
1816. Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11
1817. Swayne: The Silent Land
1818. Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
1819. Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
1820. Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A
1821. Gruber: Zeitstimmung
1822. Dohnányi: String Quartet #2
1823. Lassus: Missa 'Tous les regretz'
1824. Schumann: Piano Trio #1, Op. 63
1825. Machaut: Je vivroie liement, V21
1826. Roman: Drottningholm Music
1827. Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'
1828. Weill: The Threepenny Opera
1829. Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
1830. Finnissy: Red Earth
1831. Mozart: Fantasia #3 in D minor, K. 397
1832. Messiaen: Le Banquet Celeste
1833. Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh
1834. Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles, op.126
1835. Crusell: Clarinet concerto no. 2 in F minor, op. 5
1836. Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124
1837. Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8
1838. Carter: String Quartet #2
1839. Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
1840. Haas: Limited Approximations
1841. Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
1842. Alain: Litanies
1843. Schubert: Violin Sonatina in A Minor, D.385, No.2
1844. Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa
1845. Adams: Violin Concerto
1846. Bloch: String Quartet #1
1847. Rzewski: Coming Together
1848. Koechlin: Les heures persanes
1849. Honegger: Pastorale d'été
1850. Antheil: Ballet mecanique
1851. Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
1852. Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum, Op. 37
1853. Berio: Laborintus II
1854. Franck: Trois Chorals
1855. Duparc: La vie antérieure
1856. Hahn: Chansons grises
1857. Brahms: Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
1858. Schumann: Piano Trio #2, op. 80
1859. Tallis: Miserere Nostri
1860. Vivier: Zipangu for string orchestra
1861. Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"
1862. Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22
1863. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
1864. Delius: Songs of Farewell
1865. Varèse: Density 21.5
1866. Harrison: Double Concerto, for violin, cello & Javanese gamelan
1867. Kurtág: Neun Stücke für Viola solo
1868. Schubert: Violin Sonatina #1 , D.384
1869. Rachmaninov: Symphony #3
1870. Maderna: Quadrivium
1871. Fauré: Le Jardin Clos, op. 106
1872. Langlais: Suite médiévale, Op. 56
1873. Bach, CPE: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
1874. Arriaga: String Quartet #1
1875. Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena
1876. Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
1877. Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
1878. Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 4 with tape
1879. Barber: Agnus Dei
1880. Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11
1881. Saariaho: Notes On Light
1882. Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta
1883. Wilbye: Weep, weep mine eyes
1884. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
1885. Adès: Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
1886. Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 ("La Campanella")
1887. Stockhausen: Tierkreis
1888. Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV
1889. Grieg: Four Psalms, Op 74
1890. Mendelssohn: String quartet #3, op.44/1
1891. Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353
1892. Koechlin: Paysages et marines for piano
1893. Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
1894. Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip
1895. Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
1896. Bax: In memoriam (Chamber for harp and horn)
1897. Hindemith: Kammermusik Op. 36
1898. Schnittke: Viola Concerto
1899. Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E major, Op. 26
1900. Lully: Benedictus

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 6
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 34
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Greenwood / Dun

Nominated:
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 1 - pjang23
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 36
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 15
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## Jorge Hereth

I saw Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896) mentioned, will put his operas and operettas here:

1861: A Noite do Castelo (in Brazil Portuguese)
1863: Joana de Flandres (in Brazil Portuguese)
1867: Se sa minga (in Milanese dialect)
1868: Nella Luna (in Italian)
1870: Il Guarany (in Italian with the Prelude)
1871: Il Guarany (in Italian with the Overture)
1873: Fosca (in Italian, 1st version)
1874: Salvator Rosa (in Italian)
1877: O Guarani (in Brazil Portuguese, never executed and mentioned here just for the record)
1878: Fosca (in Italian, 2nd version)
1879: Maria Tudor (in Italian)
1889: Lo Schiavo (in Italian)
1889: Fosca (in Italian, 3rd version)
1890: Fosca (in Italian, 4th and definitve version)
1891: Condor (in Italian)
1892: Colombo (in Italian; lyric poem)
1935: O Guarani (in Brazil Portuguese, but executed just as a recital)
1936: Colombo (adapted to an opera according to Carlos Gomes' will by Heitor Villa-Lobos)
1937: O Guarani (in Brazil Portuguese)

This is not a vote, just a reminder to complete everybody's knowledge here.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Thank you for your suggestions, but this thread is the current Classical Music Project thread.


----------



## BelCantoGuy

after PaulieGatto:

Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 / Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 

Nominated:
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W. 501 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Bartok: Violin Sonata No. 1 Sz. 75 - 26
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli - 30
Chopin: Scherzi - 8
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet (1931) - 28
Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes - 7
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David - 31
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 24
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) - 24
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia - 36
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan - 6
Honegger: Symphony No. 4, "Deliciae Basiliensis", H191 - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 29
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat major - 14
Mozart: Sonata for Two Pianos in D, K. 448 - 3
Pfitzner: Palestrina - 10
Reich: Tehillim - 10
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op.17 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A major, K. 208 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 - 23
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 - 31
Schumann: Piano trio #3, op.110 - 16
Stockhausen: Momente - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No.2 Op.76 - 10
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I - 27
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540 - 29
Walton: The Wise Virgins - 17
Warlock: Capriol Suite - 5
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge, Op. 20 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

NOTE: This thread is still open, but this portion of the project is closed. The voting for the project takes place in this thread.


----------

